# Λέξεις για φιγούρα και για τρικλοποδιές



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

Διαβάζοντας χτες σε κείμενο του Γεωργουσόπουλου (κοντά σ’ ένα για άγνωστους λόγους λατινοποιημένο «από καθέδρας») για την «άπεφτη καθαρεύουσα» (αντί για το αναμενόμενο «ακραιφνής καθαρεύουσα»), αναρωτήθηκα γιατί έγινε η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή. Ο «άπεφθος» (συνήθως στην έκφραση «άπεφθος χρυσός») δεν είναι από τις πιο γνωστές λέξεις, κι ας βρίσκεται και στα νεότερα λεξικά. Εκδημοτικισμένη φθογγολογικά σε «άπεφτη», η λέξη γίνεται αγνώριστη και σε κάνει να σκεφτείς άπεφτη μοτοσικλέτα, όπως επισήμανε ο συνονόματος sarant. Εγώ πάλι δεν θα δίσταζα να μιλήσω για «άπεπτη» καθαρεύουσα.

Αναρωτιέμαι μερικές φορές γιατί σε κείμενα που απευθύνονται στον μέσο αναγνώστη χρησιμοποιούνται λέξεις-παγίδες, λες και τον περνάς από διαγώνισμα (χωρίς βοηθητικό γλωσσάρι). Μια απ’ αυτές είναι τα «*αρίφνητα*», από τις ελάχιστες λέξεις που θυμάμαι πια πού τις πρωτοσυνάντησα (αυτή την είχα δει δίπλα σε κάποια «αστέρια» σ’ έναν Καζαντζάκη) και για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο εκνευρίζομαι κάθε φορά που βλέπω να τη γράφουν. Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να _είπε_ ποτέ «αρίφνητα»;

Η λέξη όμως που θα ήθελα να δω να αποβάλλεται από τη νεοελληνική γλώσσα είναι ο «*ευάριθμος*». Δεν έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται λανθασμένα γιατί είμαι βέβαιος ότι ξέρουν τη σημασία της όσοι τη χρησιμοποιούν (στο διαδίκτυο δεν έψαξα). Βάζω ωστόσο στοίχημα ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλη λέξη που τόσο πολλοί να την έχουν καταλάβει τόσο λάθος. Γιατί μπορεί _ευάριθμος_ να είναι αυτός που μετριέται εύκολα, άρα ο ολιγάριθμος, αλλά, δεν ξέρω, εμένα με κάνει να σκέφτομαι πολυάριθμος. Και κάθε φορά που τη διαβάζω, μπορώ να φανταστώ τον γράφοντα να κρυφοκλείνει το μάτι στους ευάριθμους φίλους του και να τεντώνει το πόδι του να βάλει τρικλοποδιά στον αναγνώστη.

*Σας έρχονται εσάς στο νου άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις;*


----------



## sarant (Jun 1, 2008)

Ισως είναι άσχετο, αλλά αν θυμάσαι, σε μια από τις πρώτες μας διαφωνίες (δεν έχουμε και πολλές) σε ένα μεταφραστικό φόρουμ που δεν υπάρχει πια (λέω εγώ) ήταν για το ασκαρδαμυκτί. Θα το πούμε ασκαρδάμυκτα είχες ρωτήσει ρητορικά, μ' αφορμή το "άμισθα" ενός υπουργού. Και σου' χα απαντήσει ότι κατ' εμέ το ασκαρδαμυκτί είναι λέξη της φιγούρας, οπότε καλύτερα να μην το λέμε καθόλου.

Ναι, το 'ευάριθμος' είναι εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα λέξης-τρικλοποδιάς.

Μια άλλη λέξη-φιγουροτρικλοποδιά είναι ο 'σπουδαρχίδης' που την είχε λανσάρει ο Γεωργουσόπουλος για τον Λαζόπουλο αν θυμάμαι καλά τότε που ανέβασε ο Λ. τη Λυσιστράτη. Δήθεν θα πει αυτός που δείχνει σπουδή (με την αρχαία έννοια) για τ' αξιώματα, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα βρισιά με την άδεια της γλωσσικής αστυνομίας -διότι αν του επιστρέψεις τον χαρακτηρισμό χωρίς σπουδή, θα σου κάνει μήνυση. Την ίδια περίπου εποχή ο Ζουράρις (θαρρώ) είχε τίτλο επικριτικού άρθρου "Λόγος μουνώψ" -όπου το μουνώψ είναι σπάνιος διαλεκτικός τύπος του "μονώψ", παναπεί μονόφθαλμος -κι αν εσείς σκεφτήκατε κάτι άλλο, εσείς φταίτε που έχετε βρόμικο μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ισως είναι άσχετο, αλλά αν θυμάσαι, σε μια από τις πρώτες μας διαφωνίες (δεν έχουμε και πολλές) σε ένα μεταφραστικό φόρουμ που δεν υπάρχει πια (λέω εγώ) ήταν για το ασκαρδαμυκτί.


Επειδή το άλλο φόρουμ ζει και βασιλεύει (και μη γίνεις κακός και με ρωτήσεις «με ποια σημασία τού “βασιλεύω”;»), βρήκα ότι εκείνο το νήμα (που ούτε το θυμόμουν) το έκλεισα λέγοντας: «Με λίγα λόγια, επειδή έχω διαβάσει τα κείμενά σου, δεν νομίζω ότι θα διαφωνήσουμε εύκολα — αν και σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα για σημεία σύγκρουσης, πού θα πάει; Αλλά από αυτές τις μάχες, και ο “χαμένος” κερδισμένος θα βγαίνει».

Μακάρι να ’ταν όλες οι διαφωνίες έτσι. Αλλά για το «ασκαρδαμυκτί» θα τα χαλάσουμε! :) Είναι λέξη που την έχω αγκαλιάσει από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια και πρέπει να την είχα μάθει από ένα σαχλό ανέκδοτο στην _Εκλογή_ της Βλάχου (το ελληνικό Reader's Digest). Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι χαρά έκανα πριν από λίγο που βρήκα αυτό το σχεδόν 50ετές ανέκδοτο στο διαδίκτυο. Και το μεταφέρω:

Κατεβαίνει ο Νώντας από την επαρχία στην Αθήνα και συναντά ένα φίλο του που έχει εγκατασταθεί στην πρωτεύουσα. Έχουν να τα πουν από τον καιρό που ήταν μαζί στο σχολείο, οπότε πάνε και κάθονται σ' ένα καφενείο για να θυμηθούν τα παλιά. Πάνω στην κουβέντα τους, πιάνει έξω μια μπόρα άλλο πράγμα.

Κοιτάζει έξω ο Αθηναίος φίλος και λέει: «Πω, πω! Βρέχει ραγδαίως!» Γυρνάει προς τον Νώντα, τον βλέπει να τον κοιτάει ακίνητος, γεμάτος απορία, και τον ρωτά: «Γιατί με κοιτάς ασκαρδαμυκτί;»

Πολύ εντυπωσιάστηκε ο Νώντας με την πολυμάθεια του φίλου του, κράτησε και τις καινούργιες λέξεις που έμαθε. Γύρισε στο χωριό του και έτυχε μια μέρα, εκεί που καθόταν με το δάσκαλο του χωριού, να πιάσει μια φοβερή βροχή, οπότε σκέφτηκε ο Νώντας να χρησιμοποιήσει τις νέες του γνώσεις για να κάνει φιγούρα στο δάσκαλο:

«Βρέχει ασκαρδαμυκτί!» του λέει. Κόκαλο ο δάσκαλος. Οπότε, καπάκι, προσθέτει ο Νώντας: «Γιατί με κοιτάζεις ραγδαίως, δάσκαλε;»​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η λέξη όμως που θα ήθελα να δω να αποβάλλεται από τη νεοελληνική γλώσσα είναι ο «*ευάριθμος*». Δεν έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται λανθασμένα γιατί είμαι βέβαιος ότι ξέρουν τη σημασία της όσοι τη χρησιμοποιούν (στο διαδίκτυο δεν έψαξα).



Ορίστε, λοιπόν:
_Δεν μπορώ όμως να μη σημειώσω πως μια αρκετά *ευάριθμη *μερίδα του κοινού, που κάθονταν Παναγίτσες όσο έπαιζε ο Αγγελάκας, άρχισε να μετακινείται πάνω-κάτω, να σχηματίζει πηγαδάκια και να προξενεί συχνά αφόρητη βαβούρα όταν έπαιξε ο Ψαραντώνης – είχα μάλιστα και ο ίδιος κάτι βασιβουζούκους (όπως τους λέει ο Στυλιανός Τζιρίτας) πίσω μου, στο μπροστινό κομμάτι της αρένας, οι οποίοι θεώρησαν πως εκείνη ήταν η κατάλληλη στιγμή για να συζητήσουν τα μεταπτυχιακά τους και το πότε μπορεί κανείς να εξαγοράσει τη στρατιωτική του θητεία... Ιδού, κυρίες και κύριοι, το πραγματικό επίπεδο μιας μερίδας (ευτυχώς) ενός κοινού, το οποίο, κατά τα άλλα, αρέσκεται να το παίζει rock, διαφορετικό και προχωρημένο._


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι μερικές φορές γιατί σε κείμενα που απευθύνονται στον μέσο αναγνώστη χρησιμοποιούνται λέξεις-παγίδες, λες και τον περνάς από διαγώνισμα (χωρίς βοηθητικό γλωσσάρι).



Για πολλούς λόγους που όλοι μπορούμε κάπως να φανταστούμε. Εμένα όμως δεν με χαλάει. Θα έλεγα (με τόλμη ίσως) ότι η χρήση που κάνει στη γλώσσα είναι ημιδημιουργική, με την έννοια ότι σου ανατρέπει αυτό που περιμένεις ν' ακούσεις (εσύ εδώ περίμενες ν΄ακούσεις ακραιφνής) και σου παρουσιάζει μια νέα δυνατότητα και μια εναλλακτική που ούτε θα είχες σκεφτεί ποτέ. Αυτό εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ ωραίο. Όχι μόνο γιατί μαθαίνω νέα πράγματα (τον άπεφθο χρυσό κάπου τον έχω ξανακούσει, αλλά ούτε που τον θυμόμουν), αλλά γιατί μου παρουσιάζει και νέες πρωτότυπες δυνατότητες στη χρήση της γλώσσας. Προσωπικά, προσπαθώ συνέχεια όσο μπορώ να μην κολλάω με κλισέ και στερεότυπα (βλ. π.χ. τη συζήτηση για τα αποκυήματα της φαντασίας). Δεν είναι καλό όταν η γλώσσα "στερεοτυποποιείται" τόσο πολύ. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κίνηση, κυκλοφορία, ανανέωση. Νέα ζωή στη γλώσσα ( η οποία τείνει να παγιώνεται σε άσχημα κλισέ και να περιορίζεται κυρίως λόγω της κακής και στενόμυαλης χρήσης της από τα ΜΜΕ).

Οπότε, τα εγχειρήματα του Γεωργουσόπουλου -από αυτή την άποψη- τα βρίσκω πολύ απολαυστικά και από εμένα είναι καλοδεχούμενα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μακάρι να ’ταν όλες οι διαφωνίες έτσι. Αλλά για το «ασκαρδαμυκτί» θα τα χαλάσουμε! :) Είναι λέξη που την έχω αγκαλιάσει από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια


Ε, τώρα ο sarant θα σε κοιτά "υπόδρα".


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Με εξαίρεση τις 10-15 λέξεις που έχουν «καεί» επειδή τις έκαναν καραμέλα οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι πολιτικοί (ευάριθμος, καλλίπυγος, ευειδής - ευειδεστάτη, έωλος/αίολος, αδήριτος, αβελτηρία, αρίφνητος κ.α.) και τις οποίες θεωρώ ότι χρησιμοποιούν επίτηδες για να ξεχωρίζουν από την «πλέμπα», να κάνουν το «κομμάτι» τους και να μπερδεύουν τον ...αδαή αναγνώστη, συμφωνώ με τον Ambrose. 
Μου αρέσει να υπάρχει ποικιλία στα εκφραστικά μέσα, να μην αυτολογοκρίνομαι όταν πάω να μιλήσω από το φόβο μην πω καμιά λόγια λέξη, να μαθαίνω στα παιδιά μου νέες (παλιές) λέξεις, όπως μ' αρέσει να τους μαθαίνω παροιμίες ή ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις. Αλλιώς, υπάρχει κίνδυνος, τα παιδιά μου να μην καταλαβαίνουν τι λένε οι παππούδες τους! Είναι αστείες οι αντιδράσεις τους, σε φράσεις που δεν πάει ο νους σου: π.χ. γέλασαν όταν άκουσαν να λέω «_τις προάλλες_, πήγα στο...» και νόμιζαν ότι είναι κάποιο αστείο!

Και μένα μου αρέσει το «ασκαρδαμυκτί»!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2008)

Αλίμονο αν οι άνθρωποι που συμμετέχουν σε ένα γλωσσικό φόρουμ έδειχναν απέχθεια για τα ίδια τους τα εργαλεία, για τα ίδια τους τα όπλα. Ο τίτλος, _Λέξεις για φιγούρα και για τρικλοποδιές_, λέει ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να επικοινωνήσεις, αλλά απλώς να εντυπωσιάσεις, _θολώνοντας_ την επικοινωνία με εργαλείο τις λέξεις. Δεν μπορούμε να μη μοιραστούμε την έξαρση του Παππά όταν γνωρίζει ή ξαναθυμάται λέξεις μέσα από τη μετάφραση του Παπαδιαμάντη. Από την άλλη, θυμάμαι που, πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, είχαν γράψει σε κριτική της νέας συλλογής μιας γνωστής μας ποιήτριας ότι συχνά πυκνά νόμιζες ότι είχε κατεβάσει τον Δημητράκο και είχε ξεσηκώσει λέξεις για να γεμίσει τα ποιήματά της. Έχει λοιπόν μεγάλη σημασία η φυσικότητα με την οποία χρησιμοποιείς το δύσκολο και το σπάνιο. Εκτός αν θες να γίνεις ο Βέλτσος.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκτός αν θες να γίνεις ο Βέλτσος.



Φτου, φτου, οξαποδώ και μακριά, παιδάκι μου!


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

_Ευάριθμος, μια λέξη που καλύτερα να ξεχάσουμε_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκτός αν θες να γίνεις ο Βέλτσος.



...ο οποίος έχει διατελέσει πρόεδρος της επιτροπής των Κρατικών Βραβείων Μετάφρασης και πρόεδρος της επιτροπής Κρατικών Λογοτεχνικών Βραβείων, ως λογοτέχνης. Γιατί κατά τα άλλα είναι καθηγητής στη Θεωρία της Επικοινωνίας στο Πάντειο! 
(το θαυμαστικό στο "επικοινωνίας". Στο Πάντειο, λογικό:))


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι έχετε παραμελήσει :) τον *ουτιδανό* (αν και τον έχει χρησιμοποιήσει αβλεπεί ο sarant σε άλλο νήμα του Ζαζ).


----------



## eva (Jul 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επειδή το άλλο φόρουμ ζει και βασιλεύει (και μη γίνεις κακός και με ρωτήσεις «με ποια σημασία τού “βασιλεύω”;»), βρήκα ότι εκείνο το νήμα (που ούτε το θυμόμουν) το έκλεισα λέγοντας: «Με λίγα λόγια, επειδή έχω διαβάσει τα κείμενά σου, δεν νομίζω ότι θα διαφωνήσουμε εύκολα — αν και σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα για σημεία σύγκρουσης, πού θα πάει; Αλλά από αυτές τις μάχες, και ο “χαμένος” κερδισμένος θα βγαίνει».
> 
> Μακάρι να ’ταν όλες οι διαφωνίες έτσι. Αλλά για το «ασκαρδαμυκτί» θα τα χαλάσουμε! :) Είναι λέξη που την έχω αγκαλιάσει από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια και πρέπει να την είχα μάθει από ένα σαχλό ανέκδοτο στην _Εκλογή_ της Βλάχου (το ελληνικό Reader's Digest). Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι χαρά έκανα πριν από λίγο που βρήκα αυτό το σχεδόν 50ετές ανέκδοτο στο διαδίκτυο. Και το μεταφέρω:
> 
> ...



_Μόλις τώρα διάβασα αυτό το ανέκδοτο και θυμήθηκα πώς το άκουσα ...

"Βρέχει ασκαρδαμυκτί!" Και όταν ο άλλος τον κοίταξε με απορία, πρόσθεσε: "Τί με κοιτάζεις κρουνηδόν;"_


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

Τελικά κάποιες λέξεις πάνε γυρεύοντας για γλωσσικά ολισθήματα... :) Προς όλους αυτούς τους υπερτρισχιλίους (!) που γράφουν για *βρόγχο στο λαιμό* εννοώντας ότι είναι κάτι κακό, που σε πνίγει κλπ, να επισημάνουμε ότι ο _βρόγχος_ (για την ακρίβεια, _οι_ βρόγχοι — μιας και είναι δύο ζωή να 'χουνε) στο λαιμό (ε καλά ντε, μη βαράτε, στην ευρύτερη περιοχή κάτω απ' τον λαιμό — και συγκεκριμένα στο ύψος του τέταρτου θωρακικού σπονδύλου), όχι μόνο δεν μας πνίγει, αλλά είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ για τη ζωή μας (καθότι μέσω αυτών αναπνέουμε). Αυτό που μας πνίγει είναι ο _βρόχος_ στο λαιμό (χωρίς το -_γ_-) που, για να μην την πατάμε εμμένοντας σ' αυτήν τη λόγια λέξη, μπορούμε να τον πούμε «θηλιά» και να είμαστε σίγουροι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2009)

Για να μην πούμε για τα *βρόγχια (βράγχια παιδιά, βράγχια)....


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

Για τα _βρόγχια_ υπάρχει και η ορθή χρήση (πληθ. τού _βρόγχιο_ = _βρογχιόλιο_): http://www.ekfe.gr/filla-ergasias/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9F%CE%9B%CE%9F%CE%93%CE%99%CE%91/28-%CF%80%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%8D%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%82%20%CF%85%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%82%20%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%AF%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%B1%20.doc.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να μην πούμε για τα *βρόγχια (βράγχια παιδιά, βράγχια)....


Δεν εννοούν _βράγχια_ πάντα. Εννοούν και _βρόχια_. Κυρίως στο «Αν κάποτε στα βρόχια του πιαστείς», όπου το υποκοριστικό τού _βρόχου_ χρησιμοποιείται σαν τα «δίχτυα».

*βρόχι* το (συνήθ. πληθ.) : (λαϊκότρ.) 1. θηλιά που χρησιμοποιείται ως παγίδα για τη σύλληψη πτηνών ή μικρών ζώων: _Στήνω βρόχια_. 2. (μτφ.) παγίδα, πλεκτάνη: _Έπεσα στα βρόχια ενός απατεώνα_. [μσν. βρόχι(ον) υποκορ. του αρχ. βρόχ(ος) -ιον]  (ΛΚΝ)






Από το _Ρεμπέτικο_. Συνθέτης: Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος. Στίχοι: Νίκος Γκάτσος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να μην πούμε για τα *βρόγχια (βράγχια παιδιά, βράγχια)....



 Τελικά ήταν μια παρέμβαση για κρέμασμα...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

Πάντως το συμφωνικό σύμπλεγμα -_γχ_- (που σε πνίγει για να το πεις) είναι ό,τι πρέπει για κάτι που σε πνίγει (πρβλ _άγχω_ "σφίγγω, πνίγω, στραγγαλίζω", _αγχόνη_, _άγχος_), οπότε ο κακόμοιρος ο _βρόχος_ "θηλιά" φαντάζει στ' αφτιά τού ομιλητή σαν να του λείπει κάτι — κι αναμενόμενη βρίσκω την υπερδιόρθωση στο (σημασιακά) λανθασμένο _βρόγχος_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2009)

Σε πνίγει το «γχ»; Το άγχος σε πνίγει. Το [άνχος] γιατί να σε πνίξει περισσότερο από τον [σίνχρονο]; Αυτό που με στοίχημα μπορεί να σε πνίξει είναι το _σπλάχνο_ όταν επιμένουν να το γράφουν _σπλάγχνο_, το οποίο, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, προφέρεται [spláŋxno]. Να προστεθεί στον τίτλο: «και για γλωσσοδέτες».


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

Ο ΓΣταμ της Ελευθεροτυπίας έχει γράψει για το "ισχνέγχυλον" του βίου. Έπρεπε για τιμωρία να τον βάλουν να το πει 1000 φορές.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2009)

Στο σημερινό «Βήμα», το επίρρημα _ωσεί_, (που είναι πολύ της μόδας, παρέα με το ταλαίπωρο _μακράν_), παίρνει άλλη μορφή: Ως ει. 
Επειδή όμως δεν τα κατέχω καλά αυτά, μήπως πρόκειται για παλιότερη γραφή;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Στο σημερινό «Βήμα», το επίρρημα _ωσεί_, (που είναι πολύ της μόδας, παρέα με το ταλαίπωρο _μακράν_), παίρνει άλλη μορφή: Ως ει.
> Επειδή όμως δεν τα κατέχω καλά αυτά, μήπως πρόκειται για παλιότερη γραφή;



Μάλλον για επιρροή Καλλίστης μού φαίνεται... Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, μια φορά κι ένα καιρό ήταν ως ει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Χα χα! Κάκιστη επιρροή Καλλίστης, καλά το λέτε. Κάποιος νοστάλγησε την Ιλιάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Άλλη μια λέξη για φιγούρα είναι το ρήμα *σοβώ*, εύχρηστο μόνο σε ενεστώτα και παρατικό, το οποίο σημαίνει "υποβόσκω, υπόκειμαι, υπάρχω χωρίς να εκδηλώνομαι, είμαι σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση", και το βρίσκουμε κατά κανόνα κλισαρισμένο στη φράση "η κρίση που σοβεί" και άλλες τέτοιες ανάλογες.

[Παρένθεση]
Το ΛΝΕΓ (2006) δίνει στις αρχικές σημασίες παρ' αρχαίοις και το "βαδίζω πομπωδώς", και σημειώνει: «Η σημερινή σημασία παρουσιάζει το φαινόμενο της μεταβολής προς αντίθετη κατεύθυνση: "κορδώνομαι" -> "λανθάνω"». Το ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009) δεν δίνει αυτή τη σημασία μεταξύ των αρχικών τής λέξης _σοβώ_, ούτε σχολιάζει τη σημασιακή μεταβολή από το αρχικό "κινώ ορμητικά, βίαια — απομακρύνω, αποδιώχνω" που δίνει, στο σημερινό "υποβόσκω".
[/Παρένθεση]

Το θέμα _σοβ_- τού ρήματος _σοβώ_ μάς έχει δώσει και το _σοβαρός_, αλλά _σοβώ_ ΔΕΝ πά' να πει "είμαι σοβαρός" (που για πράγματα, καταστάσεις και ενέργειες σημαίνει "είμαι τέτοιος που εμπνέω κίνδυνο ή ανησυχία, που βρίσκομαι σε κρίσιμο σημείο").

Επομένως είναι λανθασμένες χρήσεις όπως οι ακόλουθες:

Υπό έλεγχο έχει τεθεί η μεγάλη πυρκαγιά στη Σκόπελο, η οποία σοβεί από τη Δευτέρα (24/3). (Τι είδους μεγάλη πυρκαγιά είναι αυτή που μπορεί να υποβόσκει!)
Το Kosovo σοβεί (Οι όποιοι κίνδυνοι απορρέουν από την κατάσταση στο Κοσσυφοπέδιο είναι εκείνοι που υποβόσκουν, όχι η ίδια η περιοχή.)
Σοβεί η διαμάχη Πόρτο Kαρράς με Tεχνική Oλυμπιακή (Αφού καθόλου δεν υποβόσκει, καθότι αμέσως εξηγείται ότι έχει πάρει μεγάλες και εμφανέστατες διαστάσεις: «Eντείνεται η σύγκρουση μεταξύ της Tεχνικής Oλυμπιακής και της κατόχου της αδείας λειτουργίας του καζίνο κλπ».)
Σοβεί η διαμάχη για την επιβολή τελών στους PCs (Επίσης κι εδώ η σύγκρουση είναι ανοιχτή, όχι λανθάνουσα: «Διαστάσεις ανοικτής ρήξης, με δεκάδες δικαστικές προσφυγές και ολοσέλιδες καταχωρήσεις στις εφημερίδες, έχει λάβει πλέον η διαμάχη μεταξύ των εταιρειών πληροφορικής και των δημιουργών κλπ».)


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Και μια συζήτηση για το _σοβώ_ που μπήκε σε άλλο νήμα, ίσως επειδή... σοβεί το αλτσχάιμερ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστικές-γκάφες&p=117990&viewfull=1#post117990


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Να ένα τέτοιο «σοβεί» και στον σημερινό Κασιμάτη, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικό του ή του επιστολογράφου:

Ο φίλος της στήλης Γ. Α. από τη Νέα Υόρκη μάς επισημαίνει ότι εντόπισε ομάδα Ελλήνων διπλωματών να γευματίζει στο κομψό εστιατόριο Nello του Upper East Side, όπου οι τιμές, όπως γράφει, είναι «τσουχτερές»· και διερωτάται, ο άνθρωπος, αν με την *σοβούσα κρίση* είναι φρόνιμο -και μάλιστα σε μια πόλη που φημίζεται για τα καλά και προσιτά από πλευράς τιμών εστιατόριά της- «οι Ελληνάρες να διαλέγουν το πανάκριβο, όπου πηγαίνει κανείς για να δει και να τον δουν».​
Με την ευκαιρία, και στου Σαραντάκου: *Ο ευάριθμος που σοβεί*


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

sarant said:


> Μια άλλη λέξη-φιγουροτρικλοποδιά είναι ο 'σπουδαρχίδης' που την είχε λανσάρει ο Γεωργουσόπουλος για τον Λαζόπουλο αν θυμάμαι καλά τότε που ανέβασε ο Λ. τη Λυσιστράτη. Δήθεν θα πει αυτός που δείχνει σπουδή (με την αρχαία έννοια) για τ' αξιώματα, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα βρισιά με την άδεια της γλωσσικής αστυνομίας -διότι αν του επιστρέψεις τον χαρακτηρισμό χωρίς σπουδή, θα σου κάνει μήνυση.



Επειδή δεν είναι μόνο οι καταστάσεις που απαιτούν αποκωδικοποίηση, αλλά πρέπει να έχεις παραμάσχαλα και το λεξικό σου για να αποκωδικοποιείς τις δηλώσεις των πολιτικών, ορίστε (από το ΛΝΕΓ), αν έχετε πρόβλημα να καταλάβετε τη δήλωση του κ. Καρατζαφέρη στο περιστύλιο της Βουλής («Αν τα παιδιά της Βοστώνης δεν πάψουν να φαντάζουν ο κ. Παπανδρέου ως αρχολίπαρος και ο κ. Σαμαράς ως σπουδαρχίδης, ο τόπος δεν θα δει προκοπή»):*
σπουδαρχίδης* (ο) {σπουδαρχιδών} (κακόσ.) νεαρό άτομο που επιδιώκει με κάθε τρόπο την απόκτηση θέσεων και αξιωμάτων: _με τις νέες προσλήψεις γέμισε η εταιρεία σπουδαρχίδες, που σκοτώνονται μεταξύ τους για το ποιος θα καταλάβει πιο αξιοζήλευτη θέση_ ΣΥΝ. θεσιθήρας. [ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ. < σπουδάρχης (σπουδή + -άρχης < άρχω) + παραγ. επίθημα -ίδης].​
*αρχολίπαρος* (ο) (αρχαιοπρ.) πρόσωπο που επιθυμεί πάρα πολύ τα αξιώματα, που επιδιώκει με κάθε τρόπο την εξουσία ΣΥΝ. αρχομανής, σπουδαρχίδης. — αρχολιπαρία (η) [1890], αρχολιπαρικός, -ή, -ό [1886]. [ΕΤΥΜ. μτγν. < αρχο- (< αρχή) + -λίπαρος < λιπαρώ «επιθυμώ, επιζητώ» (βλ. _εκλιπαρώ_)].​

Τώρα πρέπει να αποκωδικοποιήσω και τη δήλωση Λοβέρδου. Τις λέξεις τις καταλαβαίνω, το νόημα μού διαφεύγει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

Υπάρχει και συνέχεια, στου Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/04/arxospoud/

Όπως ακούω, έφαγε ένα «δεν» ο Καρατζαφέρης. Εγώ του έβαλα τη δήλωση διορθωμένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει και συνέχεια, στου Σαραντάκου:
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/04/arxospoud/


Από όπου μάθαμε και τον _αρχογλυπτάδη_...


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Σαββοπουλικώς (διά στόματος Παπάζογλου), σε γιορτινό αγώνισμα παίζανε τις αμάδες, μετά σπουδής ή άνευ. 
 Για τα των χείριστων, ο Αριστοφάνης είχε πολλά να πει:

Λάμαχος
ἐχειροτονήθησαν γάρ.

Δικαιόπολις
αἴτιον δὲ τί
ὑμᾶς μὲν ἀεὶ μισθοφορεῖν ἁμῃγέπῃ,
τωνδὶ δὲ μηδέν’; ἐτεὸν ὦ Μαριλάδη
ἤδη πεπρέσβευκας σὺ πολιὸς ὢν ἓν ἢ;
ἀνένευσε· καίτοι γ’ ἐστὶ σώφρων κἀργάτης.
τί δαὶ Δράκυλλος ἢ Εὐφορίδης ἢ Πρινίδης;
εἶδέν τις ὑμῶν τἀκβάταν’ ἢ τοὺς Χάονας;
οὔ φασιν. _ἀλλ’ ὁ Κοισύρας καὶ Λάμαχος,
οἷς ὑπ’ ἐράνου τε καὶ χρεῶν πρώην ποτέ,
ὥσπερ ἀπόνιπτρον ἐκχέοντες ἑσπέρας,
ἅπαντες “ἐξίστω” παρῄνουν οἱ φίλοι.
_


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή για το «πώς εκφράζονται ο ένας για τον άλλο οι Ευρωπαίοι ηγέτες όταν σταματούν να χρησιμοποιούν τη διπλωματική γλώσσα» προβάλλεται στην πρώτη σελίδα με τον τίτλο «Γκάφες ηγετών με γλώσσα αγυιόπαιδος». Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει όχι μόνο τον _αγυιόπαιδα_ αλλά και την _αγυιά_:

*αγυιά (η) *(λόγ.) ο στενός δρόμος, το σοκάκι· (συνήθ. ειρων.) ΦΡ. *ανά τας οδούς και τας ρύμας / τας αγυιάς* (ενν. περιφέρεται) στους δρόμους και στα σοκάκια, γυρίζει παντού.

Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει λέξεις από _αγυι–_.

Ο _*αγυιόπαις*_ (ή *αγυιόπαιδο*) —δηλαδή το αλητόπαιδο, το αλάνι, το παιδί του δρόμου— δεν είναι λέξη της αρχαίας αλλά δημιούργημα του τέλους του 19ου αιώνα. Η απορία μου από παλιά: Γιατί να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξη που δεν μπορούμε να τη διαβάσουμε διαφορετικά από το αντίθετό της, το _αγιόπαιδο_;


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2011)

Είσαι ένα αγυιόπαιδο εσύ...
Τι είπες ρε;
Αγιόπαιδο σε είπα, φίλε!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2012)

Την πάτησε και ο Κωστής Παπαγιώργης στο Αθηνόραμα με το "ευάριθμος".


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Στις φράσεις με δισημία έχουμε τις «*επιταγές των δανειστών μας*» με πάμπολλα (όχι ευάριθμα) ευρήματα, ελπίζω όλα αποσαφηνισμένα από τα συμφραζόμενα. Το κακό είναι ότι θέλουμε τις μεν χωρίς τις δε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Εγώ το _ευάριθμος_ το βλέπω συχνά λάθος. Πρόσφατα μάλιστα το είδα και σε ένα τεύχος του Κόμιξ, του οποίου την γλώσσα έχω σε μεγάλη υπόληψη.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 3, 2012)

Το "υποτονθορύζω" είναι τελευταία της μοδός. Και μου τη δίνει στα νεύρα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναπεί, αλλά μια από τις λέξεις που πρέπει να βγάλουμε από το λεξιλόγιό μας γιατί μπερδεύει τον κόσμο και στο τέλος δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλει να πει αυτός που τη χρησιμοποιεί είναι το *σεμνύνομαι*. Έχει μια μακρινή ετυμολογική σχέση με τον _σεμνό_, αλλά δεν έχει πια καμιά σχέση με τη σεμνότητα. Σημαίνει «καυχιέμαι, καμαρώνω, υπερηφανεύομαι», π.χ. (από κείμενο που αναδημοσιεύσαμε) «Μερικές χώρες σεμνύνονται για την εισαγωγή νέων όρων».

Όταν ο Γ. Πρετεντέρης έγραψε χτες «Ηταν η πολιτική εκδοχή της συμβουλής “ό,τι φάμε, ό,τι πιούμε...” — και προφανώς σεμνύνομαι για τη συνέχεια...», δεν πιστεύω ότι ήθελε να πει ότι καμαρώνει για το «ό,τι αρπάξει ο κώλος μας». Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το λάθος το καταλαβαίνουμε εύκολα. Σε άλλες;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Εκείνο το _περίπυστη_ δεν είναι _περίπτυστη_. Σημαίνει «περιώνυμη, ξακουστή». Και θα έπρεπε βέβαια να είναι από τις λέξεις που αποφεύγουμε να γράψουμε, σαν τον _ευάριθμο_ και τον _τιμητή_. Τις κάναμε τρεις.)


Το παρόν νήμα επιβεβαιώνει ότι όχι μόνον τρεις δεν είναι τελικά αυτές οι λέξεις, αλλ' αρκετές παραπάνω (ίσως επίσης επιβεβαιώνει και τα περί Αλτσχάιμερ του #26...). Και, ειδικά για το πολύπαθο _*σεμνύνομαι*_, άλλη μία τρικλοποδιά: «Η κυρία Διβάνη υπέρμαχος, προφανώς, της άλλης λαϊκής ρήσης, ολίγον παραφρασμένης, "Ο θάνατός σου η προπαγάνδα μου" δεν *σεμνύνεται* ούτε μπροστά στον ίδιο το θάνατο. Στην δική της αξιακή λογική η ανθρώπινη ζωή αποτιμάται στην τιμή ενός εισιτηρίου.»


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2013)

Σε έκτακτη εκπομπή του Mega την Κυριακή το βράδυ (για να καλύψει τα της προτάσεως δυσπιστίας), αναρωτήθηκαν κάποια στιγμή οι δημοσιογράφοι που ήταν κλεισμένοι στο στούντιο για το πλήθος που είχε συγκεντρωθεί έξω από τη Βουλή. Ρώτησαν τους ρεπόρτερ τους να μάθουν αν είναι πολλοί ή λίγοι οι συγκεντρωμένοι. Οι απαντήσεις που πήραν ήταν του είδους «αρκετοί για να μην είναι άδεια η πλατεία αλλά όχι αρκετοί για να επηρεάσουν κάποια εξέλιξη». Και κάπως έτσι πρέπει να ήταν μια και κανείς δεν ισχυρίστηκε ότι η κ. Τζάκρη πήρε την απόφασή της να περάσει στην αντιπολίτευση εξαιτίας του μεγέθους της συγκέντρωσης.

Σε σχόλιο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου για τη συγκέντρωση διαβάζω:

Πρόταση μομφής και ο αγώνας συνεχίστηκε εντός και εκτός Βουλής, στην πλατεία Συντάγματος με τους ευάριθμους οπαδούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να μιμούνται τους αγανακτισμένους.

Σκέφτηκα ότι όσοι ξέρουν τις απόψεις του κ. Θεοδωρόπουλου ή τη σημασία της λέξης (με την υπόθεση αν όχι τη βεβαιότητα ότι τη γνωρίζει και ο γνωστός συγγραφέας), κατάλαβαν ότι εννοεί «ολιγάριθμοι». Συνειδητοποιούσε ωστόσο ο ίδιος, όταν την έγραφε, τον κίνδυνο να καταλάβουν το αντίθετο κάποιοι αναγνώστες του;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναπεί, αλλά μια από τις λέξεις που πρέπει να βγάλουμε από το λεξιλόγιό μας γιατί μπερδεύει τον κόσμο και στο τέλος δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλει να πει αυτός που τη χρησιμοποιεί είναι το *σεμνύνομαι*. Έχει μια μακρινή ετυμολογική σχέση με τον _σεμνό_, αλλά δεν έχει πια καμιά σχέση με τη σεμνότητα. Σημαίνει «καυχιέμαι, καμαρώνω, υπερηφανεύομαι», π.χ. (από κείμενο που αναδημοσιεύσαμε) «Μερικές χώρες σεμνύνονται για την εισαγωγή νέων όρων».
> 
> Όταν ο Γ. Πρετεντέρης έγραψε χτες «Ηταν η πολιτική εκδοχή της συμβουλής “ό,τι φάμε, ό,τι πιούμε...” — και προφανώς σεμνύνομαι για τη συνέχεια...», δεν πιστεύω ότι ήθελε να πει ότι καμαρώνει για το «ό,τι αρπάξει ο κώλος μας». Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το λάθος το καταλαβαίνουμε εύκολα. Σε άλλες;



Εγώ προειδοποίησα, αλλά ο Μπογδάνος δεν άκουγε...

Μιλώντας [ο άνκορμαν Μπογδάνος] προχτές το απόγεμα με τον εκπρόσωπο τύπου του κόμματος του Νικολόπουλου, τον ρωτάει: Δηλαδή θεωρείτε ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι κάτι για το οποίο θα πρέπει να σεμνύνεται, να συστέλλεται, να ντρέπεται κανείς;
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/08/30/meze-132/


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2014)

Την πάτησε την μπανανόφλουδα του "ευάριθμου" στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών η Έλενα Πατρικίου:*

Υπό την πίεση της απόρριψης, προσπάθησαν αρχικά να πείσουν ότι το πρόγραμμα συντάχθηκε από έναν άνθρωπο και αναρτήθηκε ως σημείο εκκίνησης για συζήτηση. Εν συνεχεία, υποστηρίχθηκε ότι αποτελεί συνοπτική παρουσίαση της εργώδους προσπάθειας « ομάδων και υπο-ομάδων », όπως αφελώς αποκάλυψε ο Μίλτος Λογιάδης στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών και εν συνεχεία με καμάρι υπογράμμισε ο Χριστόφορος Παπαδόπουλος. Στο μυαλό του μηχανισμού, ο ένας συντάκτης σημαίνει υποβάθμιση του κύρους του κειμένου, ενώ οι πολυάριθμοι συντάκτες των πολυάριθμων ομάδων και ανθυπο-ομάδων φέρουν το κύρος της συλλογικής αυθεντίας και της δημοκρατίας. Αλλά το ασαφές _*ευάριθμον *_και το ανώνυμο πολυπρόσωπον είναι χαρακτηριστικά της γραφειοκρατίας, σύντροφοι του μηχανισμού, όχι της δημοκρατίας.

*Με την ουσία του κειμένου της συμφωνώ, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

Οι γαλλικές σπουδές φαίνονται από τα κενά μετά το άνοιγμα και πριν το κλείσιμο των εισαγωγικών;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2014)

Έτσι φαίνεται.


----------



## Earion (Oct 26, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Την πάτησε την μπανανόφλουδα του "ευάριθμου" στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών η Έλενα Πατρικίου:*
> 
> Υπό την πίεση της απόρριψης, προσπάθησαν αρχικά να πείσουν ότι το πρόγραμμα συντάχθηκε από έναν άνθρωπο και αναρτήθηκε ως σημείο εκκίνησης για συζήτηση. Εν συνεχεία, υποστηρίχθηκε ότι αποτελεί συνοπτική παρουσίαση της εργώδους προσπάθειας « ομάδων και υπο-ομάδων », όπως αφελώς αποκάλυψε ο Μίλτος Λογιάδης στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών και εν συνεχεία με καμάρι υπογράμμισε ο Χριστόφορος Παπαδόπουλος. Στο μυαλό του μηχανισμού, ο ένας συντάκτης σημαίνει υποβάθμιση του κύρους του κειμένου, ενώ οι πολυάριθμοι συντάκτες των πολυάριθμων ομάδων και ανθυπο-ομάδων φέρουν το κύρος της συλλογικής αυθεντίας και της δημοκρατίας. Αλλά το ασαφές _*ευάριθμον *_και το ανώνυμο πολυπρόσωπον είναι χαρακτηριστικά της γραφειοκρατίας, σύντροφοι του μηχανισμού, όχι της δημοκρατίας.



Μήπως το αντίθετο, Αλεξάνδρα;

Για δες τους παραλληλισμούς:

ένας άνθρωπος <---> ομάδες και υποομάδες
ένας συντάκτης (άρα υποβάθμιση κύρους) <---> πολυάριθμοι συντάκτες (άρα κύρος συλλογικής αυθεντίας)
ασαφές ευάριθμον <---> ανώνυμο πολυπρόσωπο


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2014)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοεί πολυάριθμος -αλλά και μόνο το ότι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε τόσοι άνθρωποι τόση ώρα (όχι εδώ, αλλού που το ανάρτησα) δείχνει, θαρρώ, ότι η λέξη ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αποφεύγεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2014)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι βάζει "το ασαφές ευάριθμο" και το "ανώνυμο πολυπρόσωπο" ως χαρακτηριστικά της γραφειοκρατίας, με την έννοια "ο αριθμός τους είναι μεγάλος, αλλά είναι ασαφές το πόσο μεγάλος είναι" και "τα πρόσωπα είναι πολλά αλλά όνομα δεν έχουν". Δηλαδή, δεν κάνει αντίθεση, για το ίδιο πράγμα μιλάει, για τους πολλούς και ανώνυμους συντάκτες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2014)

Τώρα το διάβασα κι εγώ (ολόκληρο). Διαφωνώ και με τους τρεις σας. Τα σχήματα που χρησιμοποιούνται:

ένας συντάκτης (υποβάθμιση) — πολυάριθμοι συντάκτες (κύρος συλλογικής αυθεντίας)
το ασαφές ευάριθμον — το ανώνυμο πολυπρόσωπον
είτε από έναν είτε από πολλούς πατέρες

Αν η διατύπωση «το ασαφές ευάριθμον — το ανώνυμο πολυπρόσωπον» έπιανε και τις δύο περιπτώσεις, θα έπρεπε να μιλάει για ανωνυμία του ενός και των πολλών. Θεωρώ ότι η διατύπωση «το ασαφές ευάριθμον και το ανώνυμο πολυπρόσωπον» είναι η κριτική της κ. Πατρικίου που λέει ότι οι ομάδες, είτε ολιγάριθμες είτε πολυάριθμες, αν είναι ασαφείς και ανώνυμες, δεν είναι και πολύ δημοκρατικές. 

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το χρησιμοποιεί σωστά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2014)

Όπως λέει κι ο Νίκος, το ότι θέλει φιλοσοφία να καταλάβεις τι εννοεί ο συντάκτης του κειμένου δείχνει σαφώς ότι η λέξη πρέπει να αποφεύγεται. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μας λείπουν οι συνώνυμες. Δεν είναι καθόλου λίγες οι φορές που δεν ξέρεις καθόλου από τα συμφραζόμενα αν ο συντάκτης του κειμένου το χρησιμοποιεί σωστά ή λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2014)

Προφανώς, αφού αυτό είναι το βασικό συμπέρασμά μου σ' αυτό νήμα, συμφωνώ και με τον συνονόματο και με σένα. Εδώ, ωστόσο, η αδιαφάνεια της λέξης και η περιπλοκότητα της διατύπωσης έστησαν ένα ωραίο κουίζ πολλών ερμηνειών.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2015)

Άλλη μία λέξη από ευ- για τρικλοποδιά. Δεν την ήξερα, και σκόνταψα πάνω της στο άρθρο του Στάμου Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή:

Προσωπικά διερωτώμαι με ποιο πολιτικό θράσος (και ύστερα από την παραπάνω αυτοκριτική) τα στελέχη αυτά επανέρχονται -και μάλιστα δριμύτερα- στις αρχικές τους θέσεις. Διότι προϋποθέτει απύθμενη πολιτική ευήθεια να εμμένεις σε θέσεις που ο ίδιος ομολογείς ως λανθασμένες, επιπροσθέτως, δε, να μη διαθέτεις νέες εναλλακτικές προτάσεις (!).


​Ευήθεια, λοιπόν, σημαίνει μωρία, χαζομάρα, αγαθοσύνη, βλακεία, αφέλεια, και δεν είναι προτέρημα, όπως θα νόμιζε κανείς που δεν ξέρει τη λέξη. 
(Γι' αυτό το περίκλειστο σε κόμματα "δε", καλύτερα να μη μιλήσω.)


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Δεν έχω δει πότε την _ευήθεια_ ή τον _ευήθη_ να χρησιμοποιούνται λάθος. Στοιχηματίζω, πάντως, ότι τις έχει βάλει ο Μπαμπινιώτης στις απαιτητικές του λέξεις. Και πράγματι, είναι εύκολο να θεωρήσεις ότι σημαίνουν κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## Rogerios (May 31, 2015)

Οι νομικοί, πάντως, είμαστε από νωρίς εξοικειωμένοι με την έννοια. ;)
"Άρθρο 43 Απρόσφορη απόπειρα
1. Όποιος επιχείρησε να εκτελέσει κακούργημα ή πλημμέλημα με μέσο ή κατά αντικειμένου τέτοιας φύσης ώστε να αποβαίνει απολύτως αδύνατη η τέλεση των εγκλημάτων αυτών τιμωρείται με την ποινή του άρθρου 83 μειωμένη στο μισό. 
2. Όποιος επιχείρησε τέτοια απρόσφορη απόπειρα *από ευήθεια* παραμένει ατιμώρητος".


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2015)

Επανεκκίνησε η δίκη της Χ.Α. στον Κορυδαλλό, λέει η Καθημερινή. Εκτός του οτι είναι αστείος αυτός ο τίτλος, γιατί θα μπορούσαν να είχαν γράψει «Άρχισε ξανά», άντε «Άρχισε εκ νέου» για να φαίνεται και πιο κομιλφό, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι και νοηματικά λάθος, καθώς το *εκκινώ *χρησιμοποιείται, ας πούμε, για τρένα (ξεκινάω από κάπου για να πάω αλλού). 

Είναι όμως έτσι, τι λέτε κι εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2015)

Ευτυχώς πάντως που δεν ανεχώρησεν προς άγνωστον κατεύθυνσιν...

Σκέφτεται «ξεκίνησε πάλι η δίκη»... Μα, για να το πούμε σε γλώσσα που ταιριάζει στα δικαστήρια, λέει, ξεκινώ < εκκινώ, πάλι > επανα > επανεκκινώ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 8, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως είχε κολλήσει. Βαριά. Σαν το συρμό στη αποβάθρα. Εξού και η ανάλογη εικόνα στο μυαλό του συντάκτη.


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2017)

*οι ριγεδανές Ερινύες*

Χτες το βράδυ (2.7.2017) το κανάλι της Βουλής μετέδιδε μαγνητοσκοπημένη (από το κανάλι RAI-5) παράσταση της όπερας «Αρμίντα» του Ροσσίνι από τη Μπολόνια σε σκηνοθεσία Λούκα Ρονκόνι και μουσική διεύθυνση Κάρλο Ρίτσι. Η παράσταση ήταν του 2014.

Το ενδιαφέρον θέαμα συνοδευόταν, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, από υποτίτλους στα ελληνικά. Όποιος φίλος της όπερας επιχειρούσε να παρακολουθήσει διαβάζοντας τους υποτίτλους έπεφτε πάνω σε μιαν ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση: ο υποτιτλιστής είχε την παρεξηγήσιμη έμπνευση να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα σωρό εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες λέξεις και εκφράσεις. Θα ’λεγε κανείς ότι ο οίστρος του (ο ποιητικός; ) τον οδήγησε να σκαλίσει στα λεξικά κυνηγώντας τις όσο το δυνατόν πιο σπάνιες, αναπάντεχες και ανεξιχνίαστες λέξεις. Από τη γνωστή μου διαστροφή κινούμενος, κάθησα και αποθησαύρισα (από τα μέσα της παράστασης και μετά) τα όσα λίγα αντιγράφω παρακάτω. Σας βεβαιώ πως ήταν συνολικά πολύ περισσότερα κι έχω την αίσθηση πως μάλλον μου ξέφυγαν τα καλύτερα.

οι Ερινύες οι ριγεδανές

ήγγικεν η ώρα της ευθάρσειας και ευτολμίας

η έκσπονδη ειμαρμένη ουδεμία ισχύ έχει

ηδύφωτα δεσμά, του έρωτα σφυρηλάτημα,

έως το μόρσιμον ήμαρ με τον έρωτά μου εκστατικά θα ενώσει

και ευοπλώτατοι είμαστε

τον ερρωμενέστερο πολεμάρχη

καταβαυκαλίστρα Αρμίδα

τον φρενοκλόπο έρωτα νικήστε

στον οδυνεπώδυνο θρήνο

σε ένα βούρκο σύφλογης σκληράδας

νηπενθής είναι ο αναστεναγμός μου και ιαματικός

Απόδοση διαλόγων: Αντώνιος Βανδουλάκης (AbFab Productions)

Όσοι θέλετε να παρακολουθήσετε την «Αρμίντα» ΧΩΡΙΣ το μόρσιμον ήμαρ και τα νηπενθή, μπορείτε να καταφύγετε σε αυτά εδώ τα βιντεάκια.
Πρώτη πράξη 
Δεύτερη πράξη 
Τρίτη πράξη


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2017)

Έχω ένα σωρό άγνωστες λέξεις εδώ. Εκτός απο το μόρσιμον (εννοεί με σήματα μόρς; μπα, δεν είχαν τέτοια στις σταυροφορίες), τί είναι έκσπονδος, ριγεδανός και φρενοκλόπος;
Μήπως απλά ο μεταφραστής δεν μετάφρασε αλλά παράθεσε καμια μετάφραση του λιμπρετου από την εποχή που πρωτοπαιχτηκε η όπερα;

Αααααααααααααααααααχ (ιαματικός και νηπενθής στεναγμός).


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2017)

μόρσιμον ήμαρ είναι η ημέρα του θανάτου, του ολέθρου, της καταστροφής.

έκσπονδος είναι αυτός που παραβαίνει τις σπονδές

ριγεδανός είναι αυτός που προκαλεί ρίγος, ο φρικτός, ο φοβερός

φρενοκλόπος είναι αυτός που εξαπατά, που πλανεύει το πνεύμα


----------



## sarant (Jul 4, 2017)

ριγεδανός είναι αυτός που προκαλεί ρίγος, ο φρικτός, ο φοβερός

και όχι ένας Δανός που φοράει ριγέ.

Βέβαια η Αρμίντα είναι όπερα σέρια, οπότε το θέλει κάπως το υπερβολικό της, αλλά το κείμενο δεν έχει τέτοια πυροτεχνήματα. Το παράκανε ο συνάδελφος.


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2017)

sarant said:


> Το παράκανε ο συνάδελφος.



Ε, ναι! Το _ευοπλότατος_ δεν γράφεται πια με ωμέγα. :twit:


----------



## sarant (Jul 4, 2017)

Earion said:


> Ε, ναι! Το _ευοπλότατος_ δεν γράφεται πια με ωμέγα. :twit:



Μια και το αναφέρεις, το ευοπλότατος *ποτέ* δεν γραφόταν με ωμέγα, οπότε τον πιάσαμε αδιάβαστον τον συνάδελφο -και δεν το είχα προσέξει.

Δεν γραφόταν ποτέ με ωμέγα, διότι επειδή μεσολαβούν δύο σύμφωνα η συλλαβή αν και βραχεία είναι *θέσει μακρά*, οπότε το παραθετικό δεν γίνεται ωμέγα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2017)

Κύδος. :up:


----------



## Elkesipeplos (Jul 28, 2017)

Earion said:


> ο υποτιτλιστής είχε την παρεξηγήσιμη έμπνευση να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα σωρό εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες λέξεις και εκφράσεις.



Παρεξηγήσιμη για ποιο λόγο;
Εξεζητημένες και …απροσδόκητες λέξεις; 

Οτιδήποτε ξεφεύγει από το σύνηθες των 500, 1000, άντε και κάτι παραπάνω, λέξεων, τις οποίες μεταχειρίζεται καθημερινώς μια μεγάλη μερίδα, εικάζω και ισχυρή πλειοψηφία, των συμπατριωτών μας, καλείται «εξεζητημένο και …απροσδόκητο» ;




Earion said:


> τον οδήγησε να σκαλίσει στα λεξικά κυνηγώντας τις όσο το δυνατόν πιο σπάνιες, αναπάντεχες και ανεξιχνίαστες λέξεις.



Τι σας κάνει να νομίζετε κάτι τέτοιο;
Δεν υφίστανται συνάνθρωποι οι οποίοι να *γνωρίζουν *αυτές τις λέξεις;
Έχετε την εντύπωση ότι μονάχα σε παλιά σκονισμένα λεξικά εγκαταβιώνουν τέτοιες λέξεις;
Σας ενημερώνω λοιπόν, ότι οι κατά την κρίση σας «εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες λέξεις και εκφράσεις» βρίσκονται παντού, σε καθημερινές εφημερίδες και επιφανή περιοδικά ποικίλης ύλης π.χ, αναμένοντας προφανώς κάποιους να τις σύρουν από την αφάνεια, μπας και αποτελέσουν ένα κάποιο νυγμό, για την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των συνανθρώπων μας, και να οδηγήσουν ευαρίθμους από αυτούς να εγκύψουν στην σαγήνη της γλώσσας μας – και κάθε γλώσσας, ασφαλώς.



Earion said:


> Από τη γνωστή μου διαστροφή κινούμενος, κάθησα και αποθησαύρισα (από τα μέσα της παράστασης και μετά) τα όσα λίγα αντιγράφω παρακάτω. Σας βεβαιώ πως ήταν συνολικά πολύ περισσότερα κι έχω την αίσθηση πως μάλλον μου ξέφυγαν τα καλύτερα



Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό. 
Εάν σας ενδιαφέρει, υφίσταται και έτερος κήνσορας, ο οποίος κατόρθωσε να καταγράψει περισσότερες.
http://critics-point.gr/ἀποτρόπαιο-γλωσσικὸ-ἔγκλημα-στὸν-ὑ/

Εάν και πάλι δεν είστε ικανοποιημένος, διότι οι «εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες λέξεις και εκφράσεις» που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν είναι απείρως περισσότερες, μπορώ μετά χαράς (εάν το επιτρέψει η εργοδοσία) να σας αποστείλω το srt…

Ταπεινή μου απορία ωστόσο: 
Το γλωσσικό ύφος, ας το πούμε έτσι, του e-ποφαινόμενου, και μεταφραστή όπερας στο κανάλι της Βουλής εδώ και καιρό, κινείται σε παρεμφερείς λεκτικές ατραπούς. Όλως τυχαίως άπαντες οι κήνσορες ενεφανίσθησαν με την Αρμίδα; Δεν είχε προσέξει κανείς ποτέ κάτι «εξεζητημένο και …απροσδόκητο» σε προηγούμενες όπερες; Οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι, όντως, υπάρχει μία κλιμάκωση στην χρήση του λεκτικού πλούτου στον οπερατικό υποτιτλισμό μου, κάτι προφανέστερο του αυτονοήτου ωστόσο, μιας και η απόδοση όλων μας στην εργασία μας οφείλει να είναι διαρκώς και πληρέστερη, να έχει μία εξελικτική πρόοδο.

Πέραν τούτων, πάντως, και για την ….ιστορία (sic) στον Μεφιστοφελή του Μπόιτο, μια εβδομάδα πριν την προβολή της Αρμίδας, υπήρχαν *περισσότερες *τέτοιες …επίδικες λέξεις και εκφράσεις. Το κανάλι της Βουλής δε, και η μεταφραστική εταιρεία δέχτηκαν αρκετά συγχαρητήρια τηλεφωνήματα (ούτε ένα, ούτε δύο και όχι από …κλάκες…) για τον πρωτόγνωρο, όντως, με βάση την καθημαξευμένη πραγματικότητα των τηλεοπτικών μεταφράσεων, υποτιτλισμό. 
Και ομολογουμένως δεν πρόσεξα κανέναν να αντιδρά αρνητικά τότε…




Earion said:


> Απόδοση διαλόγων: Αντώνιος Βανδουλάκης (AbFab Productions)



*Εκτιμώ ως βαρύτατο ηθικό ατόπημα, μείζονα δεοντολογική απρέπεια, την γνωστοποίηση του ονόματος του μεταφραστή, σε ένα διαδικτυακό σάιτ, στο οποίο άπαντες χρησιμοποιούν…. ψευδώνυμα, ή έστω παρωνύμια.. *




SBE said:


> Έχω ένα σωρό άγνωστες λέξεις εδώ. Εκτός απο το μόρσιμον



Πιστεύετε σοβαρά ότι η λέξη «μόρσιμος» και δη η φράση «μόρσιμον ήμαρ» είναι….. άγνωστη, και προκαλεί τόση μεγάλη εντύπωση όταν χρησιμοποιείται; 



sarant said:


> Βέβαια η Αρμίντα είναι όπερα σέρια, οπότε το θέλει κάπως το υπερβολικό της...Το παράκανε ο συνάδελφος.



Το εάν το παράκανα ή όχι είναι σαφώς υποκειμενικό ζήτημα.
Ωστόσο, χαίρομαι που διαβάζω, έστω από έναν μόνο σχολιαστή, ότι η όπερα έχει το στοιχείο της υπερβολής, και σε μεγάλη μερίδα της - στην συντριπτική της πλειοψηφία κατά την κρίση μου, με βάση τις ουκ ολίγες τις οποίες έχω μεταφράσει μέχρι στιγμής (μονάχα η Cenerentola του Ροσσίνι με …απέτρεπε διαρκώς, αν εξαιρέσουμε το μπουρλέσκο του Ντον Μανίφικο… ) - οφείλει να μεταφράζεται αναλόγως. 



sarant said:


> το κείμενο δεν έχει τέτοια πυροτεχνήματα.



Ο σεβασμός προς τα κείμενα μας εγκλωβίζει γλωσσικά; 
Υποδηλώνει στρατιωτικού τύπου πειθαρχία; 
Κι αν όντως μια απόδοση του λιμπρέτου σε κάποια γλώσσα καταφέρει να υπερκεράσει το πρωτότυπο, τούτο αποτελεί ιεροσυλία; 

Π.χ στον Μεφιστοφελή το κείμενο αναφέρει: 

"Lontano, lontano, lontano".

«Μακριά» δηλαδή, εις ..τριπλούν. Πολύ μακριά η έννοιά του.

Αποδόθηκε ως «Παρασάγγες αλογάριαστους από δω...»

Σας φαντάζει αταίριαστο; Απροσδιόνυσο;

Δεν έχει ξεπεράσει το πρωτότυπο;

Εάν σεις βλέπετε έγκλημα, εγώ βλέπω κάλλος.

Ρίξτε μια ματιά κι e-δώ...:
https://enthemata.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/paraskevopoulos-2/

Ασεβής τολμητίας ο Μάρκαρης, προφανώς, ο οποίος ανερυθρίαστα ετόλμησε να διορθώσει και το κείμενο επί της ουσίας του...




sarant said:


> Μια και το αναφέρεις, το ευοπλότατος
> *ποτέ* δεν γραφόταν με ωμέγα, οπότε τον πιάσαμε αδιάβαστον τον συνάδελφο -και δεν το είχα προσέξει.
> 
> Δεν γραφόταν ποτέ με ωμέγα, διότι επειδή μεσολαβούν δύο σύμφωνα η συλλαβή αν και βραχεία είναι *θέσει μακρά*, οπότε το παραθετικό δεν γίνεται ωμέγα.



Λυπάμαι που θα σας διαψεύσω, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο, εάν επιθυμείτε να βρίσκετε κάτι επίμεμπτο, ως φιλόψογοι και ψεγαδιάστρες (διά τις θήλεις) αν μη τι άλλο να βεβαιώνεστε πρώτα για την ακρίβεια των πηγών σας.

Το «ευοπλότατος» ουδέποτε ασφαλώς γραφόταν με ωμέγα, και ιδού ο υπότιτλος όπως ακριβώς παραδόθηκε στο κανάλι:

150
01:02:33,675 --> 01:02:39,334
Παρότι τις στολές μας φορούμε
και *ευοπλότατοι *είμαστε...


Τέλος, παρατηρώ ότι τα σχόλια υπάγονται στο θέμα «Λέξεις για φιγούρα και για τρικλοποδιές».

«Φιγούρα» δηλαδή η γνώση και μη συμβατική χρήση της γλώσσας μας…
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι λυπάμαι, μολαταύτα. 
Η παρεπιδημία μου στην κοσμική τούτη ματαιότητα με έχει διδάξει ότι αυτό είναι το αναπόφευγο των μειοψηφιών.
Δαρμός και φτύμα των πλειοψηφιών…

Ο τάλας, μεταφραστής-υποτιτλιστής της «κακουχημένης» Αρμίδας.


----------



## Earion (Jul 28, 2017)

Κύριε Ελκεσίπεπλε,

λυπάμαι για το σφάλμα μου ως προς την ορθογραφία της λέξης ευοπλότατος. Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά και για τον πρόσθετο λόγο ότι πήρα κι άλλους στο λαιμό μου. Σας ζητώ συγγνώμη.

Earion


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2017)

Καταρχήν, καλωσορίσατε στο φόρουμ. 

Όπως θα διαπιστώσετε η συζήτηση εδώ είναι ελεύθερη και χωρίς προκαταλήψεις. Το ίδιο ελεύθερη είναι και η δημιουργία των νημάτων και η επιλογή των προσθηκών κλπ κλπ. Επίσης, οι βασικοί 10, 20, 30 σχολιαστές γράφουν μεν με ψευδώνυμο αλλά δεν είναι άγνωστοι στην κοινότητα, όπως δεν είστε κι εσείς παρά το εντυπωσιακό ψευδώνυμο που επιλέξατε. Έχουν δώσει σε διάφορα σημεία τα στοιχεία της ταυτότητάς τους, όπως τα δώσατε σήμερα κι εσείς. Τέλος, το όνομά σας, το όνομα του μεταφραστή, ήταν γνωστό σε όποιον παρακολούθησε την ταινία· εφόσον θεωρείτε όλα καλά καμωμένα, δεν είναι ψόγος η αναφορά του αλλά έπαινος.

Θα μου επιτρέψετε μια μικρή αναφορά στην ουσία της απάντησής σας. Εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες λέξεις δεν είναι όσες ξεφεύγουν από τις 500, 1000, 1500 λέξεις της καθημερινής χρήσης --ειλικρινά, πιστεύετε ότι βρίσκεστε ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιούν μόνο τόσες λέξεις ; Αλλά και τότε, γιατί ο ψόγος για τους ανθρώπους με στενό λεξιλόγιο και καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες; Η αποτίμηση είναι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, όσο πιο αντικειμενική γίνεται: αφορά λέξεις που δεν υπάρχουν στα 3-4 σύγχρονα μεγάλα λεξικά της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας.

Φυσικά είναι δικαίωμα κάθε μεταφραστή να χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις από την πλούσια ιστορική παράδοση της γλώσσας -- αλλά οι λέξεις που δεν υπάρχουν στο ΛΚΝ του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη, στο ΛΝΕΓ του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, το ΧΛΝΓ της Ακαδημίας, το υπό κατασκευή του Πατάκη, το Μείζον του Τεγόπουλου, το ηλεκτρονικό «Εννοιόλεξο», κερδίζουν δικαιωματικά τον χαρακτηρισμό εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, φυσικά. Η δική σας γνώμη, όπως την εκθέσατε, είναι εξίσου σημαντική και αντίθετη. Νο πρόμπλεμ.

Στο κάτω-κάτω, όμως, πού θα προστρέξει ο αδαής και αμόρφωτος θεατής για να κατανοήσει το νόημα των λέξεων που ανασύρει από την τρισχιλιετή ιστορία ή πλάθει με τα δομικά στοιχεία της γλώσσας μας στις μεταφράσεις του ο καθένας από εμάς αν δεν είναι διαφανείς; Είναι δόκιμο να μεταφράζουμε χωρίς να επιτρέπουμε στον αναγνώστη καν να ανακαλύψει από πού προήλθε ο γλωσσικός μας πλούτος και τι στην ευχή σημαίνουν λέξεις όπως αυτές που συζητούμε εδώ; Σε ποιο λεξικό θα βρει ο θεατής τον «μόρσιμο» ή τη «ριγεδανή» ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη επίμαχη λέξη επιλέξατε; Θα κρατάει σημειώσεις σαν να διαβάζει βιβλίο για να σταματήσει και να ανοίξει το λεξικό του ή θα βρίσει και θα αλλάξει κανάλι; Δεν σας ενδιαφέρει να παρακολουθήσει ο θεατής την εργασία σας ή δεν εργάζεστε για τους _hoi polloi_; Σας ενδιαφέρει να έχετε ένα μικρό κοινό οπαδών των λεξικών σας γνώσεων ή ένα μεγαλύτερο κοινό που θα απολαμβάνει το έργο χάρη στην εργασία σας;

ΥΓ. Τη ριγεδανή, πάντως, δεν την ήξερα. Προηγείστε 1-0.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2017)

Καλωσήρθατε, συνάδελφε Ελκεσίπεπλε

Αν πράγματι γνωρίζετε τις λέξεις που βλέπω ότι έχουν συγκεντρώσει ο Earion εδώ και ο Γιώργος Λεωτσάκος στο δικό του σημείωμα, σας συγχαίρω. Εφόσον διαθέτετε και γνήσιο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, αναμφίβολα γνωρίζετε ότι πολλές, οι περισσότερες ίσως, απ’ αυτές τις λέξεις δεν είναι γνωστές ούτε καν σε φιλόλογους και ταυτόχρονα είναι αδιαφανείς, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις όπως την _ηδύτερπνη στιγμή_ ή τον ωραιότατο _φρενοκλόπο έρωτα_.

Αν διαθέτετε αυτή την κατανόηση των λέξεων και γνωρίζετε καλά το κοινό σας, είναι αναπόφευκτο να υποθέσει κανείς ότι δεν σας ενδιέφερε να καταλάβουν τη σημασία των ελληνικών υποτίτλων. Δικαιολογούνται λοιπόν όσοι σας αποδίδουν την πρόθεση να *κάνετε φιγούρα*. Και σας την αποδίδουν άνθρωποι που γνωρίζουν ουκ ολίγες λέξεις της γλώσσας μας, σας διαβεβαιώνω.

Την όπερα δεν τη γνωρίζω, αλλά έριξα μια ματιά στο λιμπρέτο και δεν είδα πουθενά παρόμοια πρόθεση εντυπωσιασμού του κοινού με πολυσύλλαβες και ακατανόητες λέξεις. Αν δεν το κάνει αυτό ο Σμιτ, γιατί να είστε εσείς αναντίστοιχος;

Αλλά ακόμα και Σέξπιρ αν μεταφράζατε, που παρουσιάζει δυσκολίες για το σημερινό κοινό, δεν θα ήταν σωστό να σηκώσετε όμοια γλωσσικά εμπόδια στη μετάφρασή σας. Ο Σέξπιρ επιδίωκε να εντυπωσιάσει με ποιητικό λόγο και έφτιαχνε και καινούριες αλλά όχι δυσνόητες λέξεις. Κάποιοι θεωρούν ακόμα και τον Ρώτα εξεζητημένο στις μεταφράσεις του βάρδου, ωστόσο, μια και υποθέτω ότι τον έχετε διαβάσει, θα ξέρετε ότι στο σύνολο του σεξπιρικού μεταφραστικού έργου του δεν έχει τόσες δυσνόητες λέξεις όσες χωρέσατε εσείς σε μία όπερα του Ροσίνι!



Elkesipeplos said:


> Σας ενημερώνω λοιπόν, ότι οι κατά την κρίση σας «εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες λέξεις και εκφράσεις» βρίσκονται παντού, σε καθημερινές εφημερίδες και επιφανή περιοδικά ποικίλης ύλης π.χ., αναμένοντας προφανώς κάποιους να τις σύρουν από την αφάνεια, μπας και αποτελέσουν ένα κάποιο νυγμό, για την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των συνανθρώπων μας, και να οδηγήσουν *ευαρίθμους* από αυτούς να εγκύψουν στην σαγήνη της γλώσσας μας – και κάθε γλώσσας, ασφαλώς.



Αν μου επιτρέπετε λοιπόν μια συμβουλή, μια και δάσκαλος μετάφρασης ήμουν κάποτε αλλά και λεξικογράφος: ο σκοπός σας θα πρέπει να είναι να καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι θεατές αυτό που διαβάζουν και *να σαγηνεύονται από λέξεις κατανοητές*. Ο σκοπός σας *δεν πρέπει* να είναι να οδηγήσετε *ελάχιστους* («*ευάριθμους*», όπως λέτε) στη σαγήνη της γλώσσας. Υποτιτλισμό κάνετε, όχι μάθημα γλώσσας σε κάποια ελίτ.


----------



## Elkesipeplos (Jul 29, 2017)

Earion said:


> λυπάμαι για το σφάλμα μου ως προς την ορθογραφία της λέξης ευοπλότατος. Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά και για τον πρόσθετο λόγο ότι πήρα κι άλλους στο λαιμό μου. Σας ζητώ συγγνώμη.



Συγγνωστή ασφαλώς η πλάνη.
Απλώς ένιωσα την πρόσκαιρη πικρία ότι βάλλομαι αδίκως, με ατυχή επιχειρήματα.
Για την ιστορία και μόνο, ιδού το screenshot από την τηλεοπτική προβολή, προς επίρρωση της αξιοπιστίας των γραφομένων μου:






drsiebenmal said:


> οι βασικοί 10, 20, 30 σχολιαστές γράφουν μεν με ψευδώνυμο αλλά δεν είναι άγνωστοι στην κοινότητα



Σημασία έχει εάν αποκαλύπτονται *δημοσίως *ευαίσθητα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα σε σάιτ το οποίο ακολουθεί την διαδικτυακή πεπατημένη της ψευδο-παρωνυμίας.
Εάν κάποιοι είναι γνωστοί μεταξύ τους, έτερον εκάτερον.
Αλλιώς, αντί για παρωνύμια, θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε τα κανονικά μας ονόματα.



drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά είναι δικαίωμα κάθε μεταφραστή να χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις από την πλούσια ιστορική παράδοση της γλώσσας -- αλλά οι λέξεις που δεν υπάρχουν στο ΛΚΝ του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη, στο ΛΝΕΓ του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, το ΧΛΝΓ της Ακαδημίας, το υπό κατασκευή του Πατάκη, το Μείζον του Τεγόπουλου, το ηλεκτρονικό «Εννοιόλεξο», κερδίζουν δικαιωματικά τον χαρακτηρισμό εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, φυσικά. Η δική σας γνώμη, όπως την εκθέσατε, είναι εξίσου σημαντική και αντίθετη. Νο πρόμπλεμ.



Αλίμονο εάν περιμένουμε την «επίσημη» καταγραφή κάποιων λέξεων, στους «πολιτικώς ορθούς» μαχαλάδες, εριτιμότατε.

Να είστε πάντως βέβαιος, ότι ουδεμία λέξη την οποία έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, ή προτίθεμαι να κάνω στο μέλλον, είναι …αποκύημα της ιδιοτελούς φαντασίας μου. Έχω συναντήσει απροσμέτρητες «εξεζητημένες και απροσδόκητες» λέξεις, από τον καιρό της εφηβείας μου, σε εντελώς ανύποπτα μέρη, ακόμη και σε πολιτικό ρεπορτάζ εφημερίδων κίτρινου τύπου… Ακόμη και σε αμφιβόλου ποιότητας βιβλία παλαιών εκδόσεων, ανθυποφυλλάδες, είτε σε κατ’ ιδίαν συνομιλία με απλούς συνανθρώπους.
Για όλες τους έχει γίνει η δέουσα έρευνα - αναζήτηση.
Και, τολμώ να σιγοψιθυρίσω, ότι έχω πλέον την ικανότητα να πλάθω κι εγώ δόκιμες και αισθητικά όμορφες λέξεις, αν και τούτες δεν ξεπερνούν το 2-3% των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιώ.



drsiebenmal said:


> . Σε ποιο λεξικό θα βρει ο θεατής τον «μόρσιμο»



Eις τον γκουγκλικό αβλέμονα, διά του παγκοίνως γνωστού βικιλεξικού. 

https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/μόρσιμος

Αν είναι δυνατόν να θεωρείται αυτή, άγνωστη λέξη….

Ειδικά το "μόρσιμον ήμαρ", χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στην καθομιλουμένη...



drsiebenmal said:


> .ή τη «ριγεδανή»



http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/149274/ριγεδανός

Δεν είναι προφανώς μια ιδιαίτερα γνωστή λέξη, αλλά ούτε και άγνωστη, απ’ ότι βλέπετε. 
Και εάν κάποιος δεν την αναδείξει, πώς θα ευδοκιμήσει μια κάποια ελπίδα να τύχει ευρύτερης αποδοχής;





nickel said:


> είναι αναπόφευκτο να υποθέσει κανείς ότι δεν σας ενδιέφερε να καταλάβουν τη σημασία των ελληνικών υποτίτλων. Δικαιολογούνται λοιπόν όσοι σας αποδίδουν την πρόθεση να *κάνετε φιγούρα*. .



Aναπόφευκτο φαντάζει κατά την κρίση σας. Θεμιτόν.
Κατά την δική μου, είναι ένα κίνητρο, ένας νυγμός όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, σε όσους επιθυμούν να εντρυφήσουν στην σαγήνη της κάθε γλώσσας.
*Και αυτό υπερβαίνει τα όρια μια όπερας.*

Πέραν τούτου βεβαίως, υποθέτω ότι αντιλαμβάνεστε πώς η ίδια η υπόσταση της όπερας, επιβάλλει μία μετάφραση πλέον λυρική, αντισυμβατική και αν μη τι άλλο, sui generis.

Δείτε το πάντως και ως φιγούρα. Ακόμη κι έτσι, κάτι περισσότερο προσφέρω από μία απλή, συμβατική, διεκπεραιωτική μετάφραση. Και έχω δει απροσμέτρητες τέτοιες.



nickel said:


> έριξα μια ματιά στο λιμπρέτο και δεν είδα πουθενά παρόμοια πρόθεση εντυπωσιασμού του κοινού με πολυσύλλαβες και ακατανόητες λέξεις. Αν δεν το κάνει αυτό ο Σμιτ, γιατί να είστε εσείς αναντίστοιχος;



Γιατί αυτή είναι η δική μου οπτική του έργου. 
Δεν οφείλω να συμπλέω με τον αρχικό δημιουργό.

Σας παραπέμπω και πάλι e-δώ: 
https://enthemata.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/paraskevopoulos-2/
Ασεβής τολμητίας ο Μάρκαρης, ο οποίος ανερυθρίαστα ετόλμησε να διορθώσει και το κείμενο επί της ουσίας του;

Είναι προφανές ότι κάθε καινούργια απόδοση οποιουδήποτε έργου οφείλει να προσθέτει κάτι σε αυτό, χωρίς να ξεφεύγει από τον βασικό κορμό του.
Κι εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι ότι εξόκειλα. 
Κι αν μπορεί να υπερκεράσει κιόλας το κείμενο, τόσο το καλύτερο.
Αλίμονο εάν χτυπούμε προσοχές και μόνο.
Τότε θα είμαστε διαρκώς εγκλωβισμένοι σε «κλασικές» αγκυλώσεις, ωσάν ολιγοδρανισμένα αμνοερίφια σε διατεταγμένη προβλέψιμη υπηρεσία.




nickel said:


> στο σύνολο του σεξπιρικού μεταφραστικού έργου του δεν έχει τόσες δυσνόητες λέξεις όσες χωρέσατε εσείς σε μία όπερα του Ροσίνι!



Το εκλαμβάνω ως κοπλιμάν αυτό. 
Εάν δε, λάβετε υπ' όψιν σας ότι το όλο υποτιτλιστικό εγχείρημα διήρκεσε 3-4 ημέρες, μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε τι ...θα είχε προκύψει εφόσον είχα μια κάποια άνεση χρόνου... :lol: 

Πρόθεσή μου ήταν άλλωστε, ανυπόκριτα ομιλώντας, να αναταράξω τα λιμνάζοντα υποτιτλιστικά νερά…





nickel said:


> Αν μου επιτρέπετε λοιπόν μια συμβουλή, μια και δάσκαλος μετάφρασης ήμουν κάποτε αλλά και λεξικογράφος: ο σκοπός σας θα πρέπει να είναι να καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι θεατές αυτό που διαβάζουν και *να σαγηνεύονται από λέξεις κατανοητές*. Ο σκοπός σας *δεν πρέπει* να είναι να οδηγήσετε *ελάχιστους* («*ευάριθμους*», όπως λέτε) στη σαγήνη της γλώσσας.



Σας επιτρέπω ασφαλώς τα πάντα, στο όνομα της ελεύθερης έκφρασης, όσο και, καλή τη πίστη, της ανιδιοτέλειάς σας.

Μολαταύτα, η δική μου άποψη είναι η ακριβώς αντίθετη.
Εάν ακολουθήσουμε το κατεστημένο μοτίβο της γλωσσικής «καθόδου» στον λαό, το μόνο το οποίο θα επιτύχουμε είναι η εγκαταβαράθρωση, ακόμη περισσότερο, του λεκτικού κάλλους, στον καιάδα της λήθης και της ανυπαρξίας.
Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των συνανθρώπων μας χρήζει «ανόδου».
Δεν εθελοτυφλώ βέβαια, ούτε αυταπατώμαι ότι κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να πραγματωθεί.

Για τους ολίγους ωστόσο, τους ευάριθμους, όπως υπήρξα κι εγώ κάποτε, οι οποίοι ενδεχομένως δεν θα απολαύσουν το έργο (κάτι που δεν με βρίσκει πάντως σύμφωνο, μιας και οι λέξεις συμπληρώνουν θέαμα και ακρόαμα, και σε κάθε σκηνή μπορεί να εστιάσει ο καθείς σε ότι εκείνος αισθάνεται ως πλέον οικείο. Μην λησμονείτε ότι η απόλυτα ουσιαστική απόλαυση προϋποθέτει γνώση της γλώσσας του πρωτοτύπου, άρα ο μεταφραστής οφείλει να αποδώσει την ενδεχόμενη μαγεία του πρωτοτύπου με συναφή τρόπο…) αλλά θα δεχθούν έναν κάποιον καταιονισμό, θα προβληματιστούν, θα αποφασίσουν να αναζητήσουν, θα βρουν και θα συνεχίσουν να ψάχνουν, λέξεις, εκφράσεις, νοήματα, για κείνους και μόνο αξίζει το άχθος αυτής της υποτιτλιστικής δολιχοδρομίας.

Η μεγάλη μάζα των συνανθρώπων μας, ουδόλως ενδιαφέρεται για την ουσία του κάθε έργου. Η παρακολούθηση και μόνο της κάθε παράστασης, η παρουσία τους σε Ηρώδειο και Μέγαρο, της είναι υπεραρκετή, κομπορρημονούσα εκ των υστέρων εις συγγενείς, φίλους και κομμωτές. 




nickel said:


> Υποτιτλισμό κάνετε, όχι μάθημα γλώσσας σε κάποια ελίτ.



Όλα όσα εξήγησα, ευελπιστώ, παραπάνω, *υπερβαίνουν τα όρια μια όπερας.*
Και εικάζω ότι *παντού και πάντοτε επιβάλλεται να εστιάζουμε στο μείζον.*
Άλλωστε, μια κάποια «ελίτ» δεν θα είχε ανάγκη τις δικές μου γλωσσικές παραινέσεις ή τα όποια καινά δαιμόνια. Ελίτ σημαίνει ότι τα κατέχει ήδη! 

Καλώς σας βρήκα, φίλτατοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2017)

Όπως έγραψα ήδη, οι γνώμες εδώ είναι ελεύθερες. Έχω ένα μικρό ορολογικό θέμα (που αφορά όμως την πολιτική του φόρουμ), γι' αυτό το επισημαίνω για πιθανή περαιτέρω συζήτηση (όχι μόνο εδώ, ούτε υποχρεωτικά μόνο εδώ). Αν προκύψει κάποια ευρύτερη συζήτηση μπορούμε πάντα να τη μεταφέρουμε αυτόνομη αλλού.



Elkesipeplos said:


> Σημασία έχει εάν αποκαλύπτονται *δημοσίως *ευαίσθητα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα σε σάιτ το οποίο ακολουθεί την διαδικτυακή πεπατημένη της ψευδο-παρωνυμίας.



Αποτελεί το ονοματεπώνυμο ευαίσθητο προσωπικό δεδομένο σε αναφορά σχετικά με τον δημόσιο χώρο δράσης καθενός από εμάς;

Για να απαντήσω σε αυτό, δεν θα επικαλεστώ την επί τριετία αρμοδιότητά μου ως υπευθύνου πληροφορικής επεξεργασίας και διαχείρισης προσωπικών δεδομένων σε αθλητική ομοσπονδία με περισσότερους από 40.000 αθλητές. Έχουν περάσει άλλωστε πολλά χρόνια από τότε, οι νόμοι τροποποιούνται, δεν γνωρίζω απόλυτα το σημερινό καθεστώς των πραγμάτων. Αναρωτιέμαι απλώς: Είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο η αναφορά στο όνομα ενός ποδοσφαιριστή για τη δράση του σε έναν αγώνα; Προφανώς όχι. Είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο η αναφορά στο όνομα ενός κληρικού για τη θετική δράση του σε κάποιον φιλανθρωπικό τομέα, ενός γιατρού για την επιτυχή άσκηση του επαγγέλματός του, ενός πολιτικού για κάποια συναρπαστική δημόσια ομιλία του; Ασφαλώς και όχι. Μήπως μετατρέπεται σε προσωπικό δεδομένο όταν η κριτική είναι αρνητική; Αδύνατον να ισχύει αυτό, αφού η κριτική για την ποιότητα της εργασίας εδράζεται σε κάποια ορατά, αντικειμενικά στοιχεία (ο ποδοσφαιριστής γρονθοκόπησε αντίπαλο μπροστά σε ένα εκατομμύριο τηλεθεατές, ο κληρικός αποδείχτηκε κακός οικονομικός διαχειριστής ύστερα από κάποιον έλεγχο, ο γιατρός έκανε κάποιο τεράστιο επιστημονικό σφάλμα, οι λόγοι του πολιτικού αποδείχτηκαν ανακόλουθοι σε σχέση με τις πράξεις του), ο μεταφραστής απέδωσε κάτι με ιδιάζοντα τρόπο (ορίστε, αποφεύγω το «εσφαλμένο» αν και συνήθως αυτό είναι που κρίνεται).

Για να επιστρέψω στην πείρα μου από το μέτωπο των προσωπικών δεδομένων, ασφαλώς και δεν μπορούν να παρατάσσονται οι ομάδες μόνο με τον αριθμό αθλητικού μητρώου των συμμετεχόντων τους. Και όμως, κάποιος είχε φτάσει να ζητήσει για τον εαυτό του κάτι ανάλογο από τη διοίκηση της ομοσπονδίας (το αίτημα απορρίφθηκε άνευ επαίνων).

Για καθέναν που «εκτίθεται» δημόσια με τη δράση του, το όνομά του αποτελεί κοινό κτήμα. Προσωπικά δεδομένα είναι τα γούστα και οι προτιμήσεις μας, τα οικονομικά και τα οικογενειακά μας κ.ο.κ. Αλίμονο αν πρέπει να υποχρεώσουμε π.χ. τους πανεπιστημιακούς ή τους νομικούς ή τους ειδικούς άλλων τομέων όταν επισκέπτονται τις σελίδες του φόρουμ για να συμβάλουν με τις γνώσεις τους (ή να συμμετάσχουν σε κάποιους εύθυμους διαλόγους ή να χρησιμοποιήσουν το φόρουμ με όποιον αποδεκτό τρόπο θέλουν) να δηλώνουν το πλήρες ονοματεπώνυμό τους. Κάποιοι μπορεί να χρειάζονται ειδική άδεια από την υπηρεσία τους γιατί η δημόσια γνώμη τους είναι ενδεχόμενο π.χ. να θεωρηθεί επιστημονική γνωμάτευση. Γιατί να στερηθεί η μεταφραστική-γλωσσική κοινότητά μας τις γνώσεις που θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν, έστω και «ψευδώνυμα»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2017)

Έχω και άλλη μία μικρή παρέμβαση, μεθοδολογικής φύσης. Έκρινα ότι χρειάζεται το δικό της νήμα. Αφορά τη λέξη «ριγεδανός», η οποία, όπως επισημάνθηκε, γκουγκλίζεται στο διαδικτυακό λεξικό enacademic (συνέχεια εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Προτείνω, προτού συνεχίσουμε την ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, να ξαναδιαβάσουμε ένα άρθρο του Γιάννη Χάρη που είχα εκθειάσει την πρώτη χρονιά της Λεξιλογίας.

*Καλή είναι η μετάφραση που δεν διαλαλεί το μόχθο της*


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2017)

Οποία αιδώς, εγώ δεν ήξερα ούτε την Αρμίντα. Από περιέργεια όμως, έριξα μια ματιά στο ιταλικό κείμενο καθώς και στο ποίημα Gerusaleme liberata που βλέπω πως αποτέλεσε μια από τις πηγές έμπνευσης του δημιουργού και κατέληξα ότι καταλαβαίνω μεν τα ιταλικά των μέσων του 16ου αιώνα και των αρχών του 19ου, όχι όμως τα ελληνικά του 21ου.

Ο Ισραηλινός συγγραφέας Έντγκαρ Κέρετ έχει πει ένα από τα διασημότερα ρητά για τη μετάφραση: «Οι μεταφραστές είναι σαν νίντζα, αν τους βλέπεις, δεν είναι καλοί». Κυκλοφορεί και σε παραλλαγή: «Ο μεταφραστής είναι σαν τον διαιτητή, αν τον πρόσεξες κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει».


Όταν μάλιστα πρόκειται περί υποτίτλου, το πρόβλημα είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο. Ο μεταφραστής που μεταφράζει με δυσνόητες, σπάνιες και δυσεύρετες λέξεις _*αποκόπτει*_ τον θεατή από το έργο που βλέπει, του στερεί τη δυνατότητα να το παρακολουθήσει, καθώς ακόμα κι αν οι λέξεις υπήρχαν στο λεξικό -που δεν υπάρχουν- δεν μπορεί κανείς, ενώ είναι απορροφημένος από την παράσταση, να σταματά κάθε τρεις και λίγο και να ψάχνει να δει τι διάβασε. 

Σκοπός του μεταφραστή είναι να γίνει αόρατος. Να γίνει αόρατος σε τέτοιον βαθμό που το κείμενο να έχει την ίδια ευκολία -ή δυσκολία- για τον αναγνώστη της μετάφρασης όπως και για τον αναγνώστη του πρωτοτύπου.

Για να επανέλθω στο παράδειγμα με τον διαιτητή, το να μεταφράζεις ένα έργο με λέξεις οι οποίες όχι μόνο δεν είναι ευρύτερα χρησιμοποιούμενες αλλά δεν υπάρχουν και στα μεγάλα λεξικά της Ελληνικής, είναι σαν να είσαι διαιτητής σε αγώνα Παναθηναϊκού-Ολυμπιακού και την ώρα που ολόκληρο το γήπεδο είναι στο πόδι προσπαθώντας να καταλάβει αν η φάση ήταν οφσάιντ, εσύ να τρέχεις στη μέση του γηπέδου κρατώντας δυο μεγάλα φανταχτερά πονπόν φωνάζονας «εδώ είμαι κι εγώ!»


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 29, 2017)

Πριν ακούσω τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς για τους μεταφραστές, τους είχα ακούσει για τους υπεύθυνους των ειδικών εφέ στο Χόλιγουντ. Ο σκοπός τους είναι να θαυμάσει ο θεατής την εκφραστικότητα του μυθικού πλάσματος ή τις ικανότητες του πρωταγωνιστή στις πολεμικές τέχνες, χωρίς να σκέφτεται πόσο πειστικά είναι τα ειδικά εφέ και πώς τα πέτυχαν τόσο καλά, καθώς αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα εφέ δεν πέρασαν απαρατήρητα αλλά τράβηξαν την προσοχή. Βέβαια πρέπει να είναι και η ταινία καλή ώστε να μην δίνει στον θεατή πολλές ευκαιρίες να εστιάζει σε άσχετα ή δευτερεύοντα πράγματα, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για οποιοδήποτε έργο που μεταφράζεται.


----------



## Elkesipeplos (Jul 29, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αποτελεί το ονοματεπώνυμο ευαίσθητο προσωπικό δεδομένο σε αναφορά σχετικά με τον δημόσιο χώρο δράσης καθενός από εμάς; κλπ κλπ...



Κατά την κρίση του επιχειρήματα, μπορεί να επιστρατεύσει ο καθείς για το οτιδήποτε.
Εγώ σας ρωτώ κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
Το σάιτ αυτό ακολουθεί την δομή των περισσοτέρων. Λειτουργεί με ψευδώνυμα.
Στα σάιτ που λειοτουργούν με ψευδώνυμα *ποτέ δεν αποκαλύπτονται τα πραγματικά ονόματα χρηστών.*
Εάν κάποιος υποπέσει σε τέτοιο ατόπημα και αποκαλύψει *ονόματα χρηστών* , εξοστρακίζεται δια παντός. Ban-άρεται αμέσως, κατά το νεοελληνικόν...

Γιατί λοιπόν, με βάση όλα όσα γράφετε, το παρόν σάιτ λειτουργεί με ψευδώνυμα και δεν χρησιμοποιούμε άπαντες τα κανονικά μας ονόματα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2017)

Elkesipeplos said:


> Εάν κάποιος υποπέσει σε τέτοιο ατόπημα και αποκαλύψει *ονόματα χρηστών* , εξοστρακίζεται δια παντός. Ban-άρεται αμέσως, κατά το νεοελληνικόν...



Μπα, δεν κάνουμε τέτοιες αγριάδες εδώ. Έχουμε μπανάρει μόνο για εξαιρετικά απρεπή συμπεριφορά.




Elkesipeplos said:


> Γιατί λοιπόν, με βάση όλα όσα γράφετε, το παρόν σάιτ λειτουργεί με ψευδώνυμα και δεν χρησιμοποιούμε άπαντες τα κανονικά μας ονόματα;



Ξεκίνησε με προφατσομπουκικά πρότυπα. Το κάθε μέλος μπορεί να διαλέξει ψευδώνυμο ή το κανονικό του όνομα. Μοναδική παράκληση, να το γράψει με λατινικά στοιχεία.

Αν κάποιος δεν έχει αποκαλύψει τα στοιχεία του και δεν θέλει να τα αποκαλύψει και έρθει κάποιος τρίτος και τον ξεμπροστιάσει, θα προβληματιστούμε, θα συστήσουμε καμιά τριμελή επιτροπή με πεντέξι λεξιλόγους, θα κρίνουμε τη συνολική συμπεριφορά και προσφορά του παρεκτραπέντος και μάλλον θα αφήσουμε τη ζωή να συνεχιστεί χωρίς ιδιαίτερα δράματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2017)

Βασική αρχή του υποτιτλισμού: ο υπότιτλος δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί ξεχωριστό λογοτεχνικό έργο από το μεταφραζόμενο κείμενο/σενάριο. Ο υποτιτλιστής δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις τόσο εξεζητημένες που ο μέσος θεατής να "σκαλώνει", και εξαιτίας αυτού να χάνει μέρος της εικόνας και τον επόμενο υπότιτλο. 

Αν λοιπόν το λιμπρέτο της όπερας χρησιμοποιεί απλά, κατανοητά λόγια, ο υποτιτλιστής _οφείλει_ να ακολουθήσει αυτή τη γραμμή. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν το κείμενο είναι γεμάτο δυσνόητες λέξεις, πάλι ο υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να εφαρμόσει τον κανόνα ότι δεν δυσκολεύουμε τον θεατή, γιατί πρέπει παράλληλα να βλέπει και εικόνες, όχι μόνο να διαβάζει μετά μανίας υποτίτλους σαν να είναι άσκηση ανάγνωσης για προχωρημένους μαθητές.

Με άλλα λόγια, ο θεατής μιας όπερας ή μιας ταινίας δεν παρακολουθεί το θέαμα με σκοπό να δοξάσει τον μεταφραστή, όσο κι αν ο μεταφραστής θα το ήθελε αυτό. Η ανταμοιβή του μεταφραστή στο τέλος είναι να πουν οι γνώστες της γλώσσας, "Μπράβο, ήταν μια πετυχημένη μετάφραση επειδή δεν είχε λάθη, επειδή ήταν τόσο φυσική όσο η γλώσσα που μιλάμε όλοι μας, είχε αποδώσει πετυχημένα τους ιδιωματισμούς και ήταν ζωντανή και άμεση". Αν μετά το τέλος του θεάματος, οι θεατές εκφράζουν γνώμες που κυμαίνονται από την απορία και τον εκνευρισμό μέχρι τη θυμηδία, ο μεταφραστής έχει αποτύχει παταγωδώς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2017)

Λοιπόν, το σκέφτηκα κάμποσο το αν έχει νόημα να σχολιάσω, γιατί τα περισσότερα έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί και πολύ μου άρεσε η στάση του Earion, αλλά αποφάσισα να το κάνω μόνο και μόνο γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι του χώρου και επομένως μπορώ να μιλήσω χωρίς συναδελφικές ευγένειες, σαν κλασσικό αλάνι. 

Πρώτα πρώτα έχετε το δικαίωμα να εκφράσετε τις απόψεις σας και τη διαφωνία σας και να κάνουμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Δυστυχώς η ευκαιρία αυτή χάθηκε γιατί κάνατε τα εξής λάθη:
Δεν είπατε από την αρχή ποιος είστε. Αν ξεκινάγατε την απάντησή σας με "είμαι ο υποτιτλιστής του έργου και διαφωνώ" θα δείχνατε περισσότερη σοβαρότητα. Χαζοί δεν είμαστε, το καταλάβαμε πριν το πείτε, αν και το είπατε μόνο για να διαμαρτυρηθείτε που αποκαλύφτηκε το μεγάλο μυστικό, που είχε ήδη αποκαλυφθεί σε όποιον παρακολουθούσε το έργο σας στην τηλεόραση και που αν υπάρξουν επαναλήψεις θα ξαναεμφανιστεί και θα ξαναεμφανιστεί και θα ξαναεμφανιστεί. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν μυστικό για κανέναν. Οπότε άδικα χάνετε το χρόνο σας να φωνάζετε γι' αυτό, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι με περισσότερες νομικές γνώσεις από μένα που μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν αυτό. 

Τώρα, τα θέματα είναι δύο. Πρώτον, αν είναι γνωστό ή εξεζητημένο το λεξιλόγιό σας και δεύτερον, αν η μετάφρασή σας επιτελεί το σκοπό της (και ποιος είναι αυτός). 
Για το πρώτο μπορώ να πω με μεγάλη βεβαιότητα ότι είναι εξεζητημένο το λεξιλόγιο που χρησιμοποιήσατε. Με μεγαλύτερη βεβαιότητα θα μπορούσε να το πει κάποιος που έχει πρόσβαση σε βάσεις δεδομένων και μπορεί να κάνει μια μελέτη συχνότητας εμφάνισης των λέξεων. Πάντως και χωρίς αυτή τη μελέτη μπορώ να σας πω ότι έχω κάμποσα χρόνια στην πλάτη μου και τα περισσότερα τα έχω περάσει διαβάζοντας και δεν ξέρω το μόρσιμον ήμαρ, που λέτε ότι είναι φράση της καθομιλουμένης. Προφανώς γιατί, όπως δείχνει και αυτό το μήνυμα, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τις 500-1000 λέξεις που ειρωνευτήκατε και δεν διαβάζω τα σωστά βιβλία. Τί να κάνουμε, βλέπετε εμείς στο σπίτι μου δεν συζητάμε κάθε μέρα το θάνατο του ενός ή του άλλου ή και τον δικό μας. Προφανώς είμαστε αμόρφωτοι και άξεστοι και ανίκανοι να συνεννοηθούμε και αξίζουμε την περιφρόνησή σας, και ελπίζω να την έχουμε και να σημαίνει αυτό ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βρεθούμε στον ίδιο χώρο για να σας συγχίσουμε με την αμάθειά μας. 

Ως προς το δεύτερο, εγώ ξέρω ότι δουλειά του μεταφραστή είναι να αποδίδει το ύφος και τη γλώσσα του κειμένου. Εσείς λέτε πιο πάνω ότι θεωρείτε πλεονέκτημα το ότι η μετάφραση σας είναι πιο πολύπλοκη και δυσνόητη από το πρωτότυπο και το θεωρείτε καμάρι και τιμή σας να πάρετε κάτι απλό και να το κάνετε δυσνόητο. Υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα σας έλεγα να συμφωνήσουμε απλά ότι διαφωνούμε, αλλά δεν κάνουμε φιλοσοφική συζήτηση, μιλάμε για δουλειά για την οποία πληρωθήκατε και επομένως κρίνεστε για την ποιότητα της. Και δυστυχώς η φιλοσοφία σας περί πολυπλοκότητας δεν είναι καλός οιωνός. Επιπλέον αναρωτιέμαι αν γνωρίζετε τις ανάγκες του μέσου που μεταφράζετε. Δεν έχω άποψη για το σύνολο της δουλειάς σας, αλλά ξέρω σίγουρα ότι ο θεατής δεν παρακολουθεί τηλεόραση με το λεξικό δίπλα, ούτε με κανένα σημειωματάριο να σημειώνει άγνωστες λέξεις για να τις ψάξει αργότερα. Ούτε είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο το να σταματάει κανείς το πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασής του για να πάει να ψάξει μια λέξη και μετά να συνεχίσει από εκεί που έμεινε. Αφήστε που και να ήταν διαδεδομένο, είναι ξενέρωμα ενώ είσαι απορροφημένος από το έργο να το κόψεις. Οπότε τσάμπα ο κόπος σας. Εκτός αν είσαστε ελιτιστής και θεωρείτε ότι μόνο οι λίγοι δικαιούνται να βλέπουν όπερα. Αν είσαστε, θα τα χαλάσουμε. Γιατί εγώ αν και λαϊκός τύπος πηγαίνω πεντέξι φορές το χρόνο στην όπερα και σε όλες τις παραστάσεις έχει υπέρτιτλους και ούτε μία φορά δεν είδα να έχει άγνωστες λέξεις η μετάφραση, γιατί δεν μας θέλει η όπερα να ασχολούμαστε με τη μετάφραση αλλά να παρακολουθούμε την παράσταση. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα και θα συνιστούσα ψυχραιμία στο μέλλον. 
Α, και πριν κλείσω κάποια μικρά: γιατί σχολιάστηκε αυτή η όπερα κι όχι η άλλη; Δεν υπάρχει καμία συνωμοσία. Απλά έτυχε να προβληθεί η μία σε ώρα που δεν είχε τίποτα καλύτερο η τηλεόραση ενώ η άλλη είχε ανταγωνισμό και την είδαν λιγότεροι. Για όλα υπάρχουν απλές εξηγήσεις. Όσο για τα συγχαρητήρια που δεχτήκατε, μην τα πολυεπικαλείστε γιατί κι εγώ είχα πάει στη Ρόδο κι έκανα παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στο άλμα εις μήκος...

Αυτά τα ολίγα με τις 500 λέξεις που χρησιμοποιώ για να εκφραστώ. Και όχι, μην μπείτε στον κόπο να απαντήσετε, ασχοληθείτε καλύτερα με την ανταλλαγή απόψεων με τους άλλους που είναι επαγγελματίες.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 29, 2017)

Elkesipeplos said:


> Στα σάιτ που λειοτουργούν με ψευδώνυμα *ποτέ δεν αποκαλύπτονται τα πραγματικά ονόματα χρηστών.*
> Εάν κάποιος υποπέσει σε τέτοιο ατόπημα και αποκαλύψει *ονόματα χρηστών* , εξοστρακίζεται δια παντός. Ban-άρεται αμέσως, κατά το νεοελληνικόν...
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν, με βάση όλα όσα γράφετε, το παρόν σάιτ λειτουργεί με ψευδώνυμα και δεν χρησιμοποιούμε άπαντες τα κανονικά μας ονόματα;



Μα, όταν γράφτηκε το όνομα, δεν ήταν όνομα χρήστη. Κανείς δεν είπε "ο Ελκεσίπεπλος είναι ο Τάδε" γιατί, πολύ απλά, δεν υπήρχε εκείνη τη στιγμή Ελκεσίπεπλος. Υπήρχε ένα όνομα μεταφραστή ήδη δημοσιοποιημένο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Μα, όταν γράφτηκε το όνομα, δεν ήταν όνομα χρήστη. Κανείς δεν είπε "ο Ελκεσίπεπλος είναι ο Τάδε" γιατί, πολύ απλά, δεν υπήρχε εκείνη τη στιγμή Ελκεσίπεπλος. Υπήρχε ένα όνομα μεταφραστή ήδη δημοσιοποιημένο.


Κρίμα που η VBulletin δεν έχει ακόμα ενεργοποιήσει τα "like" στο φόρουμ. Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο Μαρίνος!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2017)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η συζήτηση για το όνομα* γίνεται (α) για να ξεχάσουμε τα πονπόν του διαιτητή και (β) για να έχει ο διαιτητής και τα ονόματα της κερκίδας, ώστε να διευκολυνθούν και τα ad hominem. 

_____________________
*Που δεν είναι «ευαίσθητο δεδομένο», να ξέρουμε και τι λέμε, δηλαδή. Όταν γνωρίζετε κάποιον και σας ρωτά το όνομα σας επικαλείστε τον 2472/97; Άσε που και να ήταν, όπως είπε και η SBE, (α) εμφανίστηκε φαρδύ πλατύ στη δημόσια τηλεόραση που πιάνει μέχρι και στην άγονη γραμμή και δείχνει τις εκπομπές σε δεκάδες επαναλήψεις, (β) εμφανίστηκε φαρδύ πλατύ στη δημόσια τηλεόραση επειδή ήθελε ο υποτιτλιστής και (γ) μόνος σας μας αποκαλύψατε την ταυτότητά σας.


Επίσης, μοδερατικό σχόλιο: στα ίντερνετς υπάρχει το επάγγελμα του rules lawyer. Αυτού του είδους οι δικηγόροι δεν έχουν άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2017)

nickel said:


> Αν κάποιος δεν έχει αποκαλύψει τα στοιχεία του και δεν θέλει να τα αποκαλύψει και έρθει κάποιος τρίτος και τον ξεμπροστιάσει, θα προβληματιστούμε, θα συστήσουμε καμιά τριμελή επιτροπή με πεντέξι λεξιλόγους, θα κρίνουμε τη συνολική συμπεριφορά και προσφορά του παρεκτραπέντος και μάλλον θα αφήσουμε τη ζωή να συνεχιστεί χωρίς ιδιαίτερα δράματα.



Εγώ, βέβαια, απαντούσα σε υποθετικό ερώτημα. Δεν θεώρησα ούτε στιγμή ότι υπήρξε κάποιο ειδικό ή γενικό παράπτωμα επειδή αναφέρθηκε το όνομα του μεταφραστή. 

Υπάρχει ένα άλλο θέμα που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποια στιγμή: Όταν κάνουμε _επώνυμη_ κριτική, δηλαδή αναφέρουμε το όνομα έργου όπου εντοπίστηκε λάθος ή δημιουργού ή μεταφραστή, τότε θα είναι πιο σωστό να κοινοποιούμε την κριτική μας με κάποιον τρόπο σε κάποιον υπεύθυνο, για να μπορεί και ο υπεύθυνος για το πρόβλημα να παρουσιάσει τη δική του άποψη. Να δίνουμε δηλαδή την ευκαιρία να ακουστεί και η altera pars. Δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο αυτό: δίπλα στα ονόματα των δημιουργών ή των μεταφραστών δεν υπάρχουν και στοιχεία επικοινωνίας. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να απευθυνθούμε στο κανάλι της Βουλής ζητώντας να κοινοποιήσουν τη συζήτηση στον υποτιτλιστή. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2017)

nickel said:


> Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να απευθυνθούμε στο κανάλι της Βουλής ζητώντας να κοινοποιήσουν τη συζήτηση στον υποτιτλιστή. Τι λέτε;


Λέω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή κίνηση. 
Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, ένας (μάλλον αρκετά νεαρός) τηλεθεατής του Σταρ έστειλε επιστολή διαμαρτυρόμενος με εντελώς αόριστο τρόπο για τη μετάφρασή μου. Μου την κοινοποίησαν και είχα την ευκαιρία να συζητήσω μαζί του. Δεν είχε να μου προσάψει τίποτε άλλο παρά μόνο αυτό για το οποίο δεν ευθύνομαι η ίδια: την υποχρεωτική λογοκρισία που μας έχουν επιβάλει τα κανάλια. Κοινοποίησα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου την αλληλογραφία μας στον εργοδότη μου, την εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις.

Θεωρώ σωστό λοιπόν, όταν κάνουμε επώνυμη κριτική για κάποιον, να φροντίζουμε να του κοινοποιηθεί μέσω του καναλιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> Θεωρώ σωστό λοιπόν, όταν κάνουμε επώνυμη κριτική για κάποιον, να φροντίζουμε να του κοινοποιηθεί μέσω του καναλιού.



Από την άλλη, ίσως είναι υπερβολικό να πέφτει όλο το βάρος ενός ειδικευμένου φόρουμ πάνω σε κάτι που μπορεί να είναι απλώς μια άτυχη στιγμή ή, όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, μια εντελώς, μα εντελώς διαφορετική άποψη περί του τι σημαίνει μετάφραση. Άλλο είναι να τα συζητάμε εδώ, σε περιβάλλον γλωσσικό, και άλλο να μεταφέρεις τη συζήτηση στον κάθε εργοδότη. Ας είναι αυτό ένα προνόμιο του απλού καταναλωτή των μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών και ας μείνουμε εμείς να εκφράζουμε από πιο απόμακρα μια (ή δύο ή τρεις) εξειδικευμένες γνώμες. 

Εδώ π.χ. είναι πιθανόν ότι το κανάλι της Βουλής δεν ενοχλείται από αυτό που εμείς θεωρούμε υπερβολικό. Πιθανολογώ μάλιστα ότι όσα στελέχη του καναλιού παρακολούθησαν την όπερα, απόλαυσαν με ευκολία τη μετάφραση. Αλλού μπορεί να επισημάνουμε κάποιον άστοχο όρο, να αποδειχτεί ότι ήταν έμπνευση του εκδότη και να θεωρήσει εκείνος ότι λειτουργήσαμε υπόγεια στην υπηρεσία του μεταφραστή κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Elkesipeplos (Jul 29, 2017)

Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι συνάνθρωπος ο οποίος «έχει κάμποσα χρόνια στην πλάτη του και τα περισσότερα τα έχει περάσει διαβάζοντας» δεν γνωρίζει τι εστί μόρσιμον ήμαρ!!

Για λόγους ευγένειας, και ουχί πολιτικής ορθότητας, δεν θα επεκταθώ, ούτε θα σχολιάσω την μόρφωσή σας και το επίπεδο των βιβλίων τα οποία διαβάζετε.



SBE said:


> Όσο για τα συγχαρητήρια που δεχτήκατε, μην τα πολυεπικαλείστε γιατί κι εγώ είχα πάει στη Ρόδο κι έκανα παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στο άλμα εις μήκος....



Σας ευχαριστώ για την χλεύη.
Ανδρός (και γυναικός ασφαλώς) χαρακτήρ εκ λόγου γνωρίζεται, ως γνωστόν.





nickel said:


> να ξαναδιαβάσουμε ένα άρθρο του Γιάννη Χάρη



Καλή είναι η μετάφραση που δεν διαλαλεί το μόχθο της;

Ας το δεχτούμε ως άποψη του κ. Χάρη.
Τίποτα περισσότερο ωστόσο, από μία προσωπική άποψη.
Υποθέτω ότι ο κ. Χάρης δεν είναι ο Πάπας του ευρύτερου χώρου, ώστε να διεκδικεί το αλάθητο, ούτε κι εμείς αξίζει να μνημονεύουμε τον οποιονδήποτε εκτιμώντας την γνώμη του ως θέσφατο. 





Palavra said:


> Ο Ισραηλινός συγγραφέας Έντγκαρ Κέρετ έχει πει ένα από τα διασημότερα ρητά για τη μετάφραση: Οι μεταφραστές είναι σαν νίντζα, αν τους βλέπεις, δεν είναι καλοί



Ας το δεχτούμε ως άποψη του κ. Κέρετ.
Τίποτα περισσότερο ωστόσο, από μία προσωπική άποψη, όπως ακριβώς εκείνη του κ. Χάρη.
Υποθέτω ότι και ο κ. Κέρετ δεν είναι ο Πάπας του ευρύτερου χώρου, ώστε να διεκδικεί το αλάθητο.

Το αν είναι «διάσημη» η φράση, και η κάθε λογής φράση, εξαρτάται από την ερμηνεία την οποία εμείς, ατομικά είτε πλειοψηφικά, της δίνουμε. Και εάν έχουμε την ανάγκη να δημιουργούμε θεούς και θέσφατα.



Palavra said:


> «Ο μεταφραστής είναι σαν τον διαιτητή, αν τον πρόσεξες κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει».



Είστε βέβαιη ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει και δεν αναπαράγετε απλώς ένα τσιτάτο της εποχής;

Στην πραγματικότητα, συμβαίνει, και οφείλει να συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο.
Με τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής των παιχνιδιών, σε ποδόσφαιρο, μπάσκετ κ.λπ., με την σκληρότητα την οποία επιδεικνύουν οι παίκτες, με το «θέατρο» που είναι επιεικώς κατάπτυστο, οι διαιτητές επιβάλλεται να είναι οι πρωταγωνιστές ενός αγώνα, εν είδει δικαστή που οφείλει να απονείμει δικαιοσύνη.

Δυστυχώς η πολιτική ορθότητα επιβάλλει να γίνεται εξαιρετικά ήπια χρήση της κίτρινης κάρτας, και μόνο εάν δούμε «πτώματα» ξεμυτίζει διστακτικά και η κόκκινη….




Palavra said:


> Όταν μάλιστα πρόκειται περί υποτίτλου, το πρόβλημα είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο. Ο μεταφραστής που μεταφράζει με δυσνόητες, σπάνιες και δυσεύρετες λέξεις _*αποκόπτει*_ τον θεατή από το έργο που βλέπει, του στερεί τη δυνατότητα να το παρακολουθήσει, καθώς ακόμα κι αν οι λέξεις υπήρχαν στο λεξικό -που δεν υπάρχουν- δεν μπορεί κανείς, ενώ είναι απορροφημένος από την παράσταση, να σταματά κάθε τρεις και λίγο και να ψάχνει να δει τι διάβασε. .



Έχω ήδη απαντήσει σε αυτό, παραπάνω.
Ας μην αναλώνω τον χρόνο όλων μας σε αλυσιτελείς επαναλήψεις.



Palavra said:


> Σκοπός του μεταφραστή είναι να γίνει αόρατος. Να γίνει αόρατος σε τέτοιον βαθμό που το κείμενο να έχει την ίδια ευκολία -ή δυσκολία- για τον αναγνώστη της μετάφρασης όπως και για τον αναγνώστη του πρωτοτύπου.



Σεβαστή η δική σας άποψη.
Εικάζω ότι θα σεβαστείτε κι εσείς την αντίθετη άποψη του υπογράφοντα, η οποία έχει καταγραφεί σε προηγούμενα σχόλια.

Θα σημειώσω μόνο τούτα επιπροσθέτως. 

Παρέθεσα δις άρθρο με τις παρεμβάσεις του κ. Μάρκαρη στην απόδοση του Φάουστ (και κατ’ επέκταση στον Μεφιστοφελή του Μπόιτο) ο οποίος …διόρθωσε τον ίδιο τον Γκαίτε! 
Ω, ναι, ετόλμησε να επέμβει στο κείμενο, όχι μεταφράζοντας με κάποιον δικό του τρόπο, αλλά εκτιμώντας ότι μολονότι το κείμενο λέει κάτι άλλο, η σωστή ερμηνεία του κειμένου όφειλε να είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.
Και κανείς δεν το σχολίασε…

Ακόμη και ο ίδιος ο κ. Χάρης ωστόσο, στο άρθρο του το οποίο ανεφέρθηκε προηγουμένως, παραδέχεται ξακάθαρα:

_««Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν την Ηλέκτρα την έγραψε ο Σοφοκλής ή ο Ευριπίδης, αν τον Άμλετ ή τον Μάκβεθ τον έγραψε ο Σαίξπηρ. Αντιμετωπίζω πάντα μπροστά μου ένα ξένο κείμενο» έλεγε το 1997 ο Γιώργος Χειμωνάς, όταν παρουσίαζε την έκδοση με τον Μάκβεθ του, τη μετάφρασή του ή μάλλον τη δική του ματιά στο έργο του Σαίξπηρ (Τα Νέα 29.1.1997). Μια μετάφραση με κάποιες «αυθαιρεσίες», όπως τις χαρακτήρισε ο ίδιος, αφού «ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να στήνει ένα ομόλογο κείμενο απέναντι στο πρωτότυπο». Και για να δώσει ένα παράδειγμα, διαβάζουμε στην εφημερίδα, τόνισε την έκταση που έδωσε στο ρόλο των μαγισσών.

Ανάλογα, πρόσθεσε μια φράση, έβαλε μια δική του φράση στο στόμα της λαίδης Μάκβεθ, στην περίφημη σκηνή της υπνοβασίας, «βασιζόμενος σε ιστορικά κατατεθειμένα στοιχεία που ανέσυρε για να εξηγήσει τη στάση της». Γιατί; «Γιατί δεν ανέχομαι» είπε «να κολληθεί η ετικέτα της τρέλας στη λαίδη Μάκβεθ. Αλίμονο αν τη θεωρήσουμε μια ψυχιατρική περίπτωση».

Αν όχι Σαίξπηρ λοιπόν, αν όχι ακριβώς Σαίξπηρ, πάντως Χειμωνάς. Από αυτή πλέον την άποψη, μακάρι να μας είχε δώσει κι άλλες μεταφράσεις ο Χειμωνάς, με τόσες ή και περισσότερες αυθαιρεσίες, μεταφράσεις-προσωπικές αναγνώσεις, εννοείται πια.»_

Άρα, ας πάψει η καραμέλα ότι ο μεταφραστής οφείλει να είναι λογοτεχνικός παίκτης Γ’ εθνικής! Λόγον ποιεί, επιτέλους!
Όσοι είναι ικανοί και το επιθυμούν*, ας καταξιωθούν ως επιφανείς τσαμπιονσλίγκαροι! 

*Η επιθυμία, συνίσταται στις αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες γραφής με τέτοιο τρόπο.
Διότι όσοι βρίσκονται στον χώρο, ειδικά των τηλεοπτικών μεταφράσεων, εικάζω ότι γνωρίζουν τα άτεγκτα deadline, τις αλλοπρόσαλλες απαιτήσεις καναλιών και εταιριών, τύπου ενίοτε «θέλω αύριο το πρωί μια ταινία 1500 υποτίτλων – κι ας έχει πάει η ώρα ήδη 18.00… και σε συνδυασμό με τις εξευτελιστικές αμοιβές, αν μη τι άλλο για υψηλού επιπέδου υποτιτλισμό όπερας π.χ (και όχι ευτελών χαζοσήριαλ η ταινιών χειρίστης αμερικανιάς) οι μεταφραστές δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερο κίνητρο να αποδώσουν τα μέγιστα.



Alexandra said:


> Βασική αρχή του υποτιτλισμού: ο υπότιτλος δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί ξεχωριστό λογοτεχνικό έργο από το μεταφραζόμενο κείμενο/σενάριο. Ο υποτιτλιστής δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις τόσο εξεζητημένες που ο μέσος θεατής να "σκαλώνει", και εξαιτίας αυτού να χάνει μέρος της εικόνας και τον επόμενο υπότιτλο. .



Τι εννοείται βασική αρχή; 
Ποιος την όρισε; 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να διεκδικεί το αλάθητο; 
Κρατείστε την παρακαλώ ως προσωπική σας άποψη και μόνο.

Και ναι, ένας ικανότατος μεταφραστής, *είναι σε θέση να υπερκεράσει το κείμενο.*

Θα επαναλάβω αυτό που έγραψα σε προγενέστερο σχόλιο.

Είναι προφανές ότι *κάθε καινούργια απόδοση οποιουδήποτε έργου οφείλει να προσθέτει κάτι σε αυτό, χωρίς να ξεφεύγει από τον βασικό κορμό του.*
Κι εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι ότι εξόκειλα.
Κι αν μπορεί να υπερκεράσει κιόλας το κείμενο, τόσο το καλύτερο.
*Αλίμονο εάν χτυπούμε προσοχές και μόνο.
Τότε θα είμαστε διαρκώς εγκλωβισμένοι σε «κλασικές» αγκυλώσεις, ωσάν ολιγοδρανισμένα αμνοερίφια σε διατεταγμένη προβλέψιμη υπηρεσία.*




Alexandra said:


> Αν λοιπόν το λιμπρέτο της όπερας χρησιμοποιεί απλά, κατανοητά λόγια, ο υποτιτλιστής _οφείλει_ να ακολουθήσει αυτή τη γραμμή. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν το κείμενο είναι γεμάτο δυσνόητες λέξεις, πάλι ο υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να εφαρμόσει τον κανόνα ότι δεν δυσκολεύουμε τον θεατή, γιατί πρέπει παράλληλα να βλέπει και εικόνες, όχι μόνο να διαβάζει μετά μανίας υποτίτλους σαν να είναι άσκηση ανάγνωσης για προχωρημένους μαθητές. .



Και πάλι τούτο αποτελεί προσωπική σας άποψη.
Μην την καταγράφετε ως απολυτότητα.



Alexandra said:


> Μπράβο, ήταν μια πετυχημένη μετάφραση επειδή δεν είχε λάθη, επειδή ήταν τόσο φυσική όσο η γλώσσα που μιλάμε όλοι μας,



Τι εννοείτε «όλοι μας»; 
Επειδή δηλαδή η πλειοψηφία των φραπελλήνων, η μάζα, ο χύδην όχλος, δεν γνωρίζει την γλώσσα μας, αλλά χρησιμοποιεί 500-1000 λέξεις, ο σοβαρός μεταφραστής και άριστος γνώστης της γλώσσας μας οφείλει να τους κάνει τον υπηρέτη; Να τους κάνει το χατήρι να κατεβάσει τα επίπεδο σε επίπεδα δημοτικού;
Σοβαρολογείτε; 

Επί της ταμπακιέρας πάντως, δύο παρατηρήσεις.
1) ουκ ολίγοι λάτρεις της όπερας, ενδεχομένως και οι γνησιότεροι θιασώτες της, γνωρίζουν την Ελληνικήν αρκετά έως πολύ καλά. Άρα, ας μην τους υποτιμούμε.
2) η ίδια η όπερα χρήζει μετάφρασης πλέον προσεγμένης, αντισυμβατικής, λυρικής ή επικής κ.ο.κ. και σίγουρα με μια sui generis ματιά.



Alexandra said:


> Αν μετά το τέλος του θεάματος, οι θεατές εκφράζουν γνώμες που κυμαίνονται από την απορία και τον εκνευρισμό μέχρι τη θυμηδία, ο μεταφραστής έχει αποτύχει παταγωδώς.



Θα έχει αποτύχει; Και δη παταγωδώς; 
Και δεν θα έχουν «αποτύχει» οι θεατές με την άγνοιά τους;

Κρέσσων γαρ οικτιρμού φθόνος. :)





nickel said:


> Όταν κάνουμε _επώνυμη_ κριτική, δηλαδή αναφέρουμε το όνομα έργου όπου εντοπίστηκε λάθος ή δημιουργού ή μεταφραστή, τότε θα είναι πιο σωστό να κοινοποιούμε την κριτική μας με κάποιον τρόπο σε κάποιον υπεύθυνο, για να μπορεί και ο υπεύθυνος για το πρόβλημα να παρουσιάσει τη δική του άποψη. Να δίνουμε δηλαδή την ευκαιρία να ακουστεί και η altera pars. Δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο αυτό: δίπλα στα ονόματα των δημιουργών ή των μεταφραστών δεν υπάρχουν και στοιχεία επικοινωνίας. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να απευθυνθούμε στο κανάλι της Βουλής ζητώντας να κοινοποιήσουν τη συζήτηση στον υποτιτλιστή. Τι λέτε;



Θα έπρεπε και μολαταύτα δεν το πράξατε. 
Στοιχειώδης δεοντολογία, γαρ.

Δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να βρεθούν τα στοιχεία του οποιουδήποτε. Ένα τηλέφωνο ή μέιλ στο κανάλι, και κείνο θα παραπέμψει τον ενδιαφερόμενο στην μεταφραστική εταιρεία, η οποία θα δώσει όλα τα στοιχεία.
Έτσι έγινε και στην ημετέρα περίπτωση, ουχί με κήνσορες, αλλά με απόλυτα ικανοποιημένους θεατές, και έκπληκτους ταυτόχρονα από τον πλούτο της γλώσσας που χρησιμοποιήθηκε «για πρώτη φορά στην ελληνική τηλεόραση» όπως κάποιοι είπαν (για τον Μεφιστοφελή αρχικώς) όσο και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μετουσιώθηκε στην δομή της μετάφρασης, και οι οποίοι θεώρησαν ήσσονος σημασίας το ότι δεν «απόλαυσαν» συμβατικώς μια ακόμη παράσταση όπερας, εστιάζοντας στα μείζονα…

Ορθότατη η παρατήρησή σας, πάντως.
Ευελπιστώ να την εφαρμόσετε στον …επόμενο παντέκλερο κακορίμαλο


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2017)

Αγαπητέ, πάσχετε από παραλήρημα μεγαλείου. Μόνο αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2017)

Elkesipeplos said:


> Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι συνάνθρωπος ο οποίος «έχει κάμποσα χρόνια στην πλάτη του και τα περισσότερα τα έχει περάσει διαβάζοντας» δεν γνωρίζει τι εστί μόρσιμον ήμαρ!!
> 
> Για λόγους ευγένειας, και ουχί πολιτικής ορθότητας, δεν θα επεκταθώ, ούτε θα σχολιάσω την μόρφωσή σας και το επίπεδο των βιβλίων τα οποία διαβάζετε.


Ούτε κι εγώ το γνώριζα το μόρσιμο. Πάντως, σπουδαία ευγένεια και πολιτική ορθότητα: δεν μας λέτε ανοιχτά «τούβλα που διαβάζουν σκουπίδια», μας το λέτε εμμέσως. Το παρόν θα παραμείνει μέχρι να δω ότι το διαβάσατε και μετά θα διαγραφεί, μαζί με το αντίστοιχο μέρος του σχολίου σας.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 29, 2017)

Χειμωνάς;!

Μάρκαρης;!

Ναι, όταν είσαι ο Χειμωνάς, όταν είσαι ο Μάρκαρης, όταν έχεις καταθέσει έργο κι έχεις αποσπάσει τον έπαινο του δήμου και των σοφιστών, τότε κάνεις τη μετάφρασή σου δικό σου λογοτεχνικό έργο και έχεις άποψη για το μεταφραστέο. Κι έπειτα μένουμε να συζητούμε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι γιατί μετέφρασε έτσι ο Σεφέρης τον Έλιοτ (και μας τον έμαθε) και κατά πόσο χρειάζεται να ξαναμεταφραστεί το μεταφρασμένο, ώστε να αποχωρίσουμε τον μεν από τον δε.

Να υποθέσω ότι κάπως έτσι βλέπετε τον εαυτό σας; Σε αυτή την κατηγορία τον κατατάσσετε;


----------



## Elkesipeplos (Jul 29, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Το παρόν θα παραμείνει μέχρι να δω ότι το διαβάσατε και μετά θα διαγραφεί, μαζί με το αντίστοιχο μέρος του σχολίου σας.




Θα διαγραφεί;;;;;;;

Βρε, ανασεισίφαλλοι, ρωποπερπερηθρικοί πανουργιππαρχίδες....

*Η διαγραφή σχολίων είναι ΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ!*

Αντέστε λοιιπόν στα τσακίδια της αγένειας και της ημιμάθειάς σας.

Mod: Το μέλος Elkesipeplos ανήκει πλέον στην κατηγορία των ευάριθμων* Λεξιλόγων που έχουν διαγραφεί, καθώς χρησιμοποίησε τους άνωθι -αξιοθαύμαστους, ομολογουμένως- χαρακτηρισμούς, χωρίς να μπορεί να αντισταθεί στη μαγεία των CAPS LOCK ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΙΜΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΙ ΜΠΙΘΟΥΛΕΣ. Οπότε θα πρότεινα να μην του απευθύνεστε, καθώς δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει.

_________________________
*Ποστ ιστορικής αξίας, για να μη μας μένει η περιέργεια: εκτός από τους σπαμεράδες, από το 2008 που ξεκίνησε η λειτουργία της Λεξιλογίας έως σήμερα, έχουν διαγραφεί 4 χρήστες. Οι δύο επειδή έβρισαν άλλους χρήστες (ο Elkesipeplos είναι ένας από τους δυο), ο τρίτος επειδή χρησιμοποιούσε εμπρηστική φρασεολογία σε συζήτηση για τον εμφύλιο και η τελευταία επειδή λίνκαρε σε ναζιστικές σελίδες άρνησης του Ολοκαυτώματος, θέση την οποία και υποστήριζε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2017)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι οφείλω στους υπόλοιπους αναγνώστες του νήματος να αποκαλύψω ότι η αρχική μου απάντηση στον κύριο θα περιείχε και τα εξής. 

Αν λοιπόν το λιμπρέτο της όπερας χρησιμοποιεί απλά, κατανοητά λόγια, μόνο φιγούρα μπορώ να ονομάσω την επιλογή του υποτιτλιστή να χρησιμοποιήσει λέξεις άγνωστες ακόμα και στα παρόντα σε αυτή τη συζήτηση μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, που κάθε άλλο παρά μέσοι θεατές είναι.
Αν είχα παρακολουθήσει την όπερα και σκάλωνα κάθε λίγο σε κάποια από τις λέξεις που είδαμε πιο πάνω, θα χαρακτήριζα τον υποτιτλιστή ως υπερφίαλο ερασιτέχνη σε αυτό το είδος της μετάφρασης, που πρέπει να καθίσει στα θρανία για να μάθει να μην υπερπροβάλλει τον εαυτό του πάνω από το κείμενο που μεταφράζει.
Έχουμε έναν Ζουράρι στην Ελλάδα, ελπίζω να μη μας προκύψει και άλλος.

Σε δεύτερη σκέψη τα παρέλειψα, μη θέλοντας να ρίξω λάδι στη φωτιά, περιορίστηκα μόνο σε μερικές συμβουλές για τους κανόνες του υποτιτλισμού, τους οποίους προφανώς αγνοεί με κραυγαλέο τρόπο. Η απάντησή του τελικά δικαίωσε την πρώτη μου σκέψη ότι έπρεπε να τον αποκαλέσω "φιγουρατζή", "υπερφίαλο ερασιτέχνη" και "νέο Ζουράρι". Όχι, το παραλήρημά του δεν μπορεί να ακυρώσει τον πρώτο κανόνα του υποτιτλισμού, ότι ο υπότιτλος δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνίζεται την εικόνα για την προσοχή του θεατή, και μάλιστα να αποσπά την προσοχή του θεατή από την εικόνα καθώς θα προσπαθεί ο άμοιρος να καταλάβει τι είδους "κινέζικα" γράφονται στους υποτίτλους, και αν τα πτυχία Φιλοσοφικής, Νομικής ή άλλης επιστήμης που έχει πάρει τον έχουν αφήσει αμόρφωτο σε σχέση με το δυσθεώρητο ύψος της σοφίας του κυρίου Ζουράρι Ελκεσίπεπλου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2017)

E, όχι! Διαμαρτύρομαι! Τα σβήσατε και τα διαγράψατε πριν προλάβω να τα δω και να απαντήσω! Κι ήθελα να πω ότι διαβάζω βιβλία για το μόρτικο ήμαρ, όχι για το μόρσιμο, γι'αυτό έχω λεξιλόγιο πεζοδρομίου 

Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρον το ότι όσοι διαφωνούν εκφράζουν απλά προσωπική άποψη ενώ ο φίλος μας που διαγράφτηκε εξέφραζε πανανθρώπινη αξία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2017)

Είπαμε να μη διαγράψουμε τίποτα, όλα εδώ είναι :)


----------



## sarant (Jul 30, 2017)

Και καλά κάνατε για να δει κανείς όλον τον διάλογο.

Ο μεταφραστής/υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να είναι σεμνός, πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι ειδικά σε μια όπερα είναι η τελευταία τρύπα του ζουρνά. Δεν μπορεί να κλέβει αυτός την παράσταση. 

Ο θεατής ήρθε να ακούσει τον Ροσίνι, τη διεύθυνση του μαέστρου, τους σολίστες, την ορχήστρα, όχι να σπάει το κεφάλι του με ριγεδανές και κακορίμαλους. Σε μια μετάφραση βιβλίου θα ήταν ίσως διαφορετικά, παρόλο που και πάλι έχουμε διαστρέβλωση αφού το πρωτότυπο δεν έχει λεκτικά πυροτεχνήματα αλλά καθημερινές λέξεις. Όμως σε υποτίτλους που στέκονται για μια στιγμή μπροστά στα μάτια του θεατή είναι εγκληματικό να βάζεις εσκεμμένα λέξεις άγνωστες. Ούτε καν παιδευτικό χαρακτήρα δεν έχει -ή έχει με την άλλη σημασία του ρήματος.

Αν τέλος πάντων ο υποτιτλιστής ήθελε να δείξει ταλέντο και αξία μεταφραστική, ας στρωνόταν να αποδώσει τις άριες με μέτρο και ρίμα ή πάνω στη μελωδία του συνθέτη. Γιατί να ανοίγω το Λίντελ Σκοτ και να ψαρεύω άγνωστες λέξεις, το ξέρω κι εγώ.

Σήμερα θα έχει κι άλλη όπερα, αφού είναι Κυριακή. Δυστυχώς όχι σε διαδικτυακή μετάδοση κι έτσι θα χάσω την ευκαιρία.


----------



## Themis (Jul 30, 2017)

sarant said:


> Ούτε καν παιδευτικό χαρακτήρα δεν έχει -ή έχει με την άλλη σημασία του ρήματος.


Προφανώς του επιθέτου (_παιδευτικό_ χαρακτήρα).
Ο μηχανισμός είναι γνωστός: εκφράζοντας στη διαπασών περιφρόνηση για τους "φραπέλληνες", τη "μάζα", τον "χύδην όχλο", αυτοτοποθετείται κάποιος στην ελίτ και μπορεί να ναρκισσεύεται με τον καθρέφτη του. Χιλιοϊδωμένο και ανιαρό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2017)

Φίλος έγραψε στο Φέισμπουκ τα εξής:
Μεταφραστής που το "Lontano, lontano, lontano" ("Μακριά, μακριά, μακριά") το μεταφράζει «Παρασάγγες αλογάριαστους από δω...» και δεν ακούει τη φωνή της κοινής λογικής, δύσκολα θα ακούσει τις ευγενικές απαντήσεις των συναδέλφων του. Το φινάλε της συζήτησης ήταν μάλλον αναμενόμενο και χαρά στο κουράγιο όσων συζητήσατε μαζί του δηλαδή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 30, 2017)

Elkesipeplos said:


> Σημασία έχει εάν αποκαλύπτονται *δημοσίως *ευαίσθητα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα...





Palavra said:


> ...η συζήτηση για το όνομα* [...]*Που δεν είναι «ευαίσθητο δεδομένο»...


Αυτό ακριβώς μπήκα να γράψω.
Το ονοματεπώνυμο είναι μεν προσωπικό δεδομένο, αλλά όχι ευαίσθητο, βάσει των ορισμών του Ν. 2472/97.

Και σαφώς η αναφορά στο ονοματεπώνυμο δημιουργού που ο ίδιος επέτρεψε να δημοσιευτεί στο δημιούργημά του δεν παραβιάζει τον σχετικό νόμο - είτε η αναφορά γίνεται σε σάιτ με ψευδώνυμα είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού.


nickel said:


> Την όπερα δεν τη γνωρίζω, αλλά έριξα μια ματιά στο λιμπρέτο και δεν είδα πουθενά παρόμοια πρόθεση εντυπωσιασμού του κοινού με πολυσύλλαβες και ακατανόητες λέξεις. Αν δεν το κάνει αυτό ο Σμιτ, γιατί να είστε εσείς αναντίστοιχος;


Προσυπογράφω.

Μια τέτοια κραυγαλέα απόκλιση από το ύφος του κειμένου-πηγή δεν είναι μετάφραση. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ξεφεύγει και από τα πλαίσια της διασκευής ακόμη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Ναι βρε παιδιά, αλλά ξεχάσατε το βασικό: τώρα η τηλεθέαση όπερας στο κανάλι της Βουλής αποκτάει νέο ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 30, 2017)

Όντως, ειδικά για μένα που αυτές τις όπερες τις βαριέμαι θανάσιμα! 


drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ π.χ. είναι πιθανόν ότι το κανάλι της Βουλής δεν ενοχλείται από αυτό που εμείς θεωρούμε υπερβολικό. Πιθανολογώ μάλιστα ότι όσα στελέχη του καναλιού παρακολούθησαν την όπερα, απόλαυσαν με ευκολία τη μετάφραση.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Θες να με πνίξεις, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς!

On another note, ζηλεύω τους μεταφραστές που έχουν χρόνο και διάθεση για τέτοιες γλωσσοπλοκίες. Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μπορεί, θα έχουν άλλη πηγή εσόδων. Εγώ που προσδοκώ να ζήσω από τον ιδρώτα του μυαλού μου και να θρέψω και οικογένεια, απέχω παρασάγγας από δαύτα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Είμαι στη λίστα του Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν και πριν λίγο καιρό μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ότι είχαν θέσεις για τους Αρχιτραγουδιστές της Νυρεμβέργης με δέκα λίρες, σούπερ προσφορά. Η παράσταση ξεκινούσε το μεσημέρι και ολοκληρωνόταν, μετά από πολλά διαλείμματα μεγάλης διάρκειας, στις δέκα το βράδυ (η όπερα είναι περίπου έξι ώρες). Δεν πήγα λόγω διάρκειας της παράστασης. Αλλά αν ήξερα ότι θα είχε τέτοιους υπέρτιτλους θα πήγαινα και θα πλήρωνα και την κανονική τιμή (εδώ είναι που λένε ότι θα γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θες να με πνίξεις, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς!



Ε, δεν είμαι και τόσο κακός άνθρωπος. Ίσα ίσα, έμπρακτα πιστεύω τα καλύτερα, ακόμα και για τα στελέχη του καναλιού της Βουλής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2017)

Εδώ ας προσθέσω πάντως ότι μια σχετική επιτήδευση παρατήρησα στους υποτίτλους και στις δύο όπερες που παρακολούθησα φέτος στην Αθήνα -- και στον _Λόενγκριν_ (στο Μέγαρο), όπου μπορούσα βέβαια να παρακολουθώ και το πρωτότυπο, και στον _Τροβατόρε_ (στο Ηρώδειο). Ερασιτεχνικής κατηγορίας πράγματα, βέβαια, όχι στο επίπεδο του Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ...



Elkesipeplos said:


> Με τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής των παιχνιδιών, σε ποδόσφαιρο, μπάσκετ κ.λπ., με την σκληρότητα την οποία επιδεικνύουν οι παίκτες, με το «θέατρο» που είναι επιεικώς κατάπτυστο, οι διαιτητές επιβάλλεται να είναι οι πρωταγωνιστές ενός αγώνα, εν είδει δικαστή που οφείλει να απονείμει δικαιοσύνη.
> 
> Δυστυχώς η πολιτική ορθότητα επιβάλλει να γίνεται εξαιρετικά ήπια χρήση της κίτρινης κάρτας, και μόνο εάν δούμε «πτώματα» ξεμυτίζει διστακτικά και η κόκκινη….



Φυσικά, το ακριβές (που ορίζεται και από τους οικείους κανονισμούς αρκετών αθλητικών ομοσπονδιών που έχω γνώση) είναι ότι οι διαιτητές επιβάλλεται *να μην είναι* οι πρωταγωνιστές...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, το ακριβές (που ορίζεται και από τους οικείους κανονισμούς αρκετών αθλητικών ομοσπονδιών που έχω γνώση) είναι ότι οι διαιτητές επιβάλλεται *να μην είναι* οι πρωταγωνιστές...


Εδώ, αγαπητέ μου δόκτορα, μας είπαν ότι οι κανόνες του υποτιτλισμού είναι υποκειμενικοί. Του λες ότι ο υπότιτλος πρέπει να βοηθάει τον θεατή, όχι να τον εμποδίζει να απολαύσει την ταινία, και σου λέει "προσωπική σου γνώμη, κράτα την για τον εαυτό σου". Τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε; Ή μάλλον, μαντεύω τι θα μπορούσαμε ν' ακούσουμε από κάποιον που πάσχει από παραλήρημα μεγαλείου: "Οι υπότιτλοι πρέπει να καλύπτουν όλη την εικόνα, για να εκτιμούμε στον μέγιστο βαθμό το τεράστιο ταλέντο του τιτανοτεράστιου μεταφραστή που γράφει δικό του σενάριο αντί να αποδίδει το κείμενο του σεναριογράφου".


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Βρε ολιγοδρανισμένα αμνοερίφια, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τί σημαίνει ολιγοδρανισμένος, γιατί βαριέμαι να ανοίγω λεξικό; (δέχομαι παντως ότι είμαι, κι ας μην ξέρω τί σημαίνει).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 30, 2017)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα κάνω μια εκπαιδευμένη μαντεψιά εύλογη υπόθεση. 
Αν έχει να κάνει με τη δράνα, μήπως σημαίνει αυτά που δεν έχουν βοσκήσει πολύ, τα ισχνά, τα κακομοιριασμένα;

Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι χάσαμε τον τέλειο συμπαίκτη για το παιχνίδι με το λεξικό. Τέτοιο λεξιλόγιο δεν το 'χει ο πάσα ένας.


----------



## sarant (Jul 30, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα κάνω μια εκπαιδευμένη μαντεψιά εύλογη υπόθεση.
> Αν έχει να κάνει με τη δράνα, μήπως σημαίνει αυτά που δεν έχουν βοσκήσει πολύ, τα ισχνά, τα κακομοιριασμένα;
> 
> Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι χάσαμε τον τέλειο συμπαίκτη για το παιχνίδι με το λεξικό. Τέτοιο λεξιλόγιο δεν το 'χει ο πάσα ένας.



ολιγοδρανισμένος = αμήχανος, απαθής.
Τη λεξη τη χρησιμοποιεί ο Γρυπάρης σε μεταφραση του ΠρομΔεσμώτη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2017)

SBE said:


> Βρε ολιγοδρανισμένα αμνοερίφια [...]



Άντε να χαθείς, μ' έπνιξες


----------



## crystal (Jul 30, 2017)

Θέλω μόνο να μοιραστώ μαζί σας πως, όταν είδα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι την Αντιγόνη σε μετάφραση που είχε κάνει ο Δημήτρης Μαρωνίτης λίγο πριν φύγει, έμεινα έκθαμβη. Η γλώσσα ήταν τόσο μεστή, τόσο "σοφοκλική" και συνάμα τόσο άμεση και απλή, που ξεπερνούσε οποιονδήποτε διεκπεραιωτικό χαρακτήρα της μετάφρασης. Ήταν αριστούργημα. Πιστεύω πραγματικά πως εκεί οφειλόταν η μισή επιτυχία της παράστασης, το γεγονός ότι η Επίδαυρος ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτη αλλά δεν άκουγες ούτε κιχ.

Αν θέλουμε να κοιτάμε τις κορυφές, ορίστε μία εξαιρετικά δύσκολη, για πραγματικά πολύ λίγους και εκλεκτούς: να φέρεις ένα δύσκολο κείμενο δυόμισι χιλιάδων ετών στη γλώσσα του σήμερα, να γίνεις η γέφυρα για να πατήσουν καλοί καλλιτέχνες και να κόψουν την ανάσα 12.000 θεατών, *και να μην το καταλάβει κανείς*. Να μην καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι έχεις κάνει κάτι μεγαλειώδες, γιατί πουθενά δεν έχεις κλείσει το μάτι στον εαυτό σου. Να φτιάξεις κάτι υπέροχο με τα πιο απλά υλικά, μ' αυτές τις περιφρονημένες καθημερινές λέξεις που, ωστόσο, μπορούν να καταλάβουν οι πάντες.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 30, 2017)

Elkesipeplos said:


> Εάν σας ενδιαφέρει, υφίσταται και έτερος κήνσορας, ο οποίος κατόρθωσε να καταγράψει περισσότερες.
> http://critics-point.gr/ἀποτρόπαιο-γλωσσικὸ-ἔγκλημα-στὸν-ὑ/



Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα απάντησης, εγώ δεν θα συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ήθελα μόνο να πω ότι η κριτική του Λεωτσάκου, στην οποία μας παρέπεμψε ο Ελκεσίπεπλος, είναι κι αυτή διαμάντι επίδειξης εγκυκλοπαιδικών γνώσεων και βερμπαλισμού. Να τα λέμε αυτά. (Α, και στις ακατανόητες για τον Λεωτσάκο λέξεις συγκαταλέγονται ο καθημαγμένος και το σκύβαλο. Μα τελικά, ένα ζήτημα με τη γλώσσα το έχουν οι φιλόμουσοι!)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 30, 2017)

Να πω επίσης για τους εδώ φιλόμουσους ότι απόψε η ΕΡΤ3 έχει τη _Λούλου _του Άλμπαν Μπεργκ, έξοχη όπερα για εξασκημένα αυτιά (δωδεκάφθογγη ή μάλλον σειραϊκή) και με υπότιτλους για την πλέμπα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Και με το γράψιμο φαινεται να έχουν πρόβλημα: Τρεις σελίδες μπλα μπλα μέχρι να μπει στο ζουμί. Αλλά δεν είναι λίγο ειπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα;
Παρεμπιπτόντως, το εδαφοχτύπι μ'αρέσει. Και ειναι και το μόνο που καταλαβαινω αμέσως από τη λίστα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2017)

Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην απευθυνόμαστε απευθείας στον χρήστη Elkesipeplos καθώς δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει.

Θα σημειώσω ωστόσο πως το ότι δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε δικές του πράξεις. Ζητώ επίσης συγγνώμη για το αυτοποστάρισμα, αλλά θα ήθελα να ξαναπώ τα παρακάτω:



Palavra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει «γνώμη» και «άποψη» για πράγματα τα οποία έχουν αντικειμενική υπόσταση και ευρύτερη συναίνεση. Επομένως, όχι, δεν έχουν όλες οι γνώμες την ίδια βαρύτητα, ούτε το γεγονός ότι κάποιος είναι ελεύθερος να πει την άποψή του σημαίνει πως η άποψή του είναι σωστή. Ούτε χωρεί συζήτηση για το «αντικειμενική υπόσταση» και το «ευρύτερη συναίνεση» επειδή κάποιος πιστεύει στη μεταμοντέρνα αντίληψη πως όλα είναι υπό αμφισβήτηση, ακόμα κι αν ο αμφισβητών δεν έχει εμπειρία στο θέμα πάνω στο οποίο τοποθετείται. Ελευθερία της έκφρασης σημαίνει να μπορείς να λες την άποψή σου χωρίς να υφίστασαι διωγμούς *από το επίσημο κράτος*. Δεν σημαίνει ότι ο συνομιλητής σου δεν είναι ελεύθερος να σου υποδείξει πως αυτό που λες δεν είναι σωστό ή και να το χαρακτηρίσει αρνητικά.
> 
> Οπότε, το «υπερασπίζομαι το δικαίωμά σου να λες αυτό που λες» δεν σημαίνει «δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να σου πω ότι λες ανακρίβειες». Ούτε σημαίνει πως δεν έχω δικαίωμα να σε τιμωρήσω επειδή αυτό που είπες δεν συνάδει με το χώρο στον οποίο το εξέφρασες και το κοινό στο οποίο το απηύθυνες. Η ελευθερία του λόγου δεν είναι χωρίς συνέπειες.


----------



## sarant (Jul 31, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα απάντησης, εγώ δεν θα συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ήθελα μόνο να πω ότι η κριτική του Λεωτσάκου, στην οποία μας παρέπεμψε ο Ελκεσίπεπλος, είναι κι αυτή διαμάντι επίδειξης εγκυκλοπαιδικών γνώσεων και βερμπαλισμού. Να τα λέμε αυτά. (Α, και στις ακατανόητες για τον Λεωτσάκο λέξεις συγκαταλέγονται ο καθημαγμένος και το σκύβαλο. Μα τελικά, ένα ζήτημα με τη γλώσσα το έχουν οι φιλόμουσοι!)



Χωρίς διάθεση να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του Λ., και συμφωνώντας στα περί βερμπαλισμού, να παρατηρήσω ότι, όπως το κατάλαβα εγώ, δεν επισημαίνει τις λέξεις αυτές ως ακατανόητες αλλά θεωρεί (όχι άδικα, θα έλεγα) αδόκιμη τη σύναψη "καθημαγμένο αστέρι", όπως και τον χαρακτηρισμό "σκύβαλο" για κάποιον ανθρωπο.
Στο δεύτερο δεν έχει δίκιο.


----------



## Neikos (Jul 31, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα κάνω μια εκπαιδευμένη μαντεψιά εύλογη υπόθεση.
> Αν έχει να κάνει με τη δράνα, μήπως σημαίνει αυτά που δεν έχουν βοσκήσει πολύ, τα ισχνά, τα κακομοιριασμένα;
> 
> Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι χάσαμε τον τέλειο συμπαίκτη για το παιχνίδι με το λεξικό. Τέτοιο λεξιλόγιο δεν το 'χει ο πάσα ένας.



Μου κόλλησε κι εμένα αυτή η λέξη. Όντως, μόνο στη μετάφραση του Γρυπάρη τη βρίσκω, όπως λέει κι ο Sarant πιο πάνω. Να σχηματίζεται άραγε από το ολίγος + δραίνω "δρω", όπως το αδρανής (α + δραίνω "δρω"). Αυτός που παρουσιάζει ελάχιστη δράση, άρα απαθής όπως προαναφέρθηκε. Προς τα εκεί κλίνω.


----------



## Neikos (Jul 31, 2017)

sarant said:


> Χωρίς διάθεση να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του Λ., και συμφωνώντας στα περί βερμπαλισμού, να παρατηρήσω ότι, όπως το κατάλαβα εγώ, δεν επισημαίνει τις λέξεις αυτές ως ακατανόητες αλλά θεωρεί (όχι άδικα, θα έλεγα) αδόκιμη τη σύναψη "καθημαγμένο αστέρι", όπως και τον χαρακτηρισμό "σκύβαλο" για κάποιον ανθρωπο.
> Στο δεύτερο δεν έχει δίκιο.



Έτσι το βλέπω κι εγώ, η σύναψη των λέξεων τον ενοχλεί μάλλον, αλλά πέρα από το σκύβαλο που έχει σίγουρα άδικο ο Λ. (χρησιμοποιείται άραγε κι αλλιώς σήμερα;), ακόμα και το καθημαγμένο αστέρι δεν νομίζω ότι ανήκει στα αποτρόπαια γλωσσικά εγκλήματα του τίτλου. 
Μάλλον είναι από αυτό το σημείο του λιμπρέτου :
TUTTI fuorché ARMIDA e RINALDO
Un *astro di sangue*
Dall'etra s'affaccia;
Ogni alma già langue,
L'agghiaccia il dolor....

Ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει βέβαια, αλλά σε σχέση με τα άλλα που διαβάσαμε αυτό είναι πταίσμα που θα μπορούσε και να το παραλείψει μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Earion (Jul 31, 2017)

Για το *ολιγοδρανισμένος *σκέφτομαι μήπως το δεύτερο συνθετικό του προέρχεται από το ρήμα *αντρανίζω *ή *αντραλίζω*, *αντρανίζομαι *: ζαλίζομαι. 

Αντράλα (και ντράλα) είναι η ζάλη, η σκοτοδίνη, ο ίλιγγος. Ακούγεται περισσότερο στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, αλλά είναι λέξη σχεδόν πανελλήνια. Το ρήμα είναι _αντραλίζομαι_ και προέρχεται από το μεσαιωνικό _τραλίζομαι_ (π.χ. στον _Πτωχοπρόδρομο_), που σημαίνει επίσης «ζαλίζομαι, σκοτίζομαι» και που ο Κοραής το είχε ετυμολογήσει από το τραυλός.

Ο Καζαντζάκης χρησιμοποίησε συχνά στην _Οδύσσειά_ του την αντράλα, και μάλιστα σε επιστολή του στον Κακριδή υπερασπίστηκε τη χρήση αυτής της «καθαρότατα δημοτικής» λέξης. Στο δημοτικό του «Κάστρου της Ωριάς», ο μεταμφιεσμένος Τούρκος παρακαλεί την κυρά να μην τον ανεβάσει με τον σάκο: «Μη κυρά τον σάκκο κι αντραλίζομαι»· έτσι αυτή ανοίγει την πόρτα του κάστρου. Υπάρχει και η αστεία παροιμία «Κρεμάστε τον αδερφό μου γιατί εγώ αντραλίζομαι», που τη χρησιμοποίησε στη Βουλή πριν από μερικά χρόνια ο Φ. Χατζημιχάλης, βουλευτής Λάρισας.
Η αντράλα μπορεί να οφείλεται σε πείνα: «Αντραλίζομαι, πεινώ», παρακαλεί ο κυρ Μέντιος του Βάρναλη για να πάρει την απάντηση ότι θα φάει στον ουρανό· μπορεί και σε έρωτα: στο τραγούδι _Μη γαρίφαλο μου_ (Μ. Λοΐζος - Λ. Παπαδόπουλος), ο τραγουδιστής παραπονιέται ότι «κλαίω κι αντραλίζομαι, πέφτω και τσακίζομαι κι αυτή δεν με προσέχει». Αντράλα είναι και η ζάλη μετά το μεθύσι. Σίγουρα δεν έπρεπε να λείπει από τα νεότερα λεξικά μας.

http://www.periergos.gr/erotiseis/ti-einai-antrala
​


----------



## sarant (Jul 31, 2017)

Earion said:


> Για το *ολιγοδρανισμένος *σκέφτομαι μήπως το δεύτερο συνθετικό του προέρχεται από το ρήμα *αντρανίζω *ή *αντραλίζω*, *αντρανίζομαι *: ζαλίζομαι.



Βασικά είναι αρχαίο, από το δραίνω που σημαίνει "είμαι έτοιμος να κάνω κάτι / έχω τη δύναμη να κάνω κάτι" (φυσικά από το δρω).
Από εκεί ο ολιγοδρανής που δεν επέζησε, όμως επέζησε ο αδρανής.

Ο Γρυπάρης τόλμησε να μεταφέρει τη λέξη στα νέα ελληνικά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν του βγήκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2017)

sarant said:


> Ο Γρυπάρης τόλμησε να μεταφέρει τη λέξη στα νέα ελληνικά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν του βγήκε.



Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι καν δόκιμη η μεταφορά από τον Γρυπάρη. Λέγαμε ή, έστω, δοκίμασε ποτέ κάποιος τα αδρανίζω/αδρανισμένος στη θέση του αδρανώ/αδρανών, είμαι αδρανής; Επειδή δεν είναι κακή ιδέα μια λέξη με απλώς μειωμένη αδράνεια (που είναι λίγη δράση, αλλά ας το αφήσω αυτό) αλλά στον συγκεκριμένο τύπο ολιγοδρανισμένος πώς φτάνει κανείς; Με αδρανής > ολιγοδρανής > ολιγοδρανισμένος; Δεν είναι προφανές ότι πρόκειται για αποτυχημένο πείραμα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2018)

nickel said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναπεί, αλλά μια από τις λέξεις που πρέπει να βγάλουμε από το λεξιλόγιό μας γιατί μπερδεύει τον κόσμο και στο τέλος δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλει να πει αυτός που τη χρησιμοποιεί είναι το *σεμνύνομαι*. Έχει μια μακρινή ετυμολογική σχέση με τον _σεμνό_, αλλά δεν έχει πια καμιά σχέση με τη σεμνότητα. Σημαίνει «καυχιέμαι, καμαρώνω, υπερηφανεύομαι», π.χ. (από κείμενο που αναδημοσιεύσαμε) «Μερικές χώρες σεμνύνονται για την εισαγωγή νέων όρων».
> 
> Όταν ο Γ. Πρετεντέρης έγραψε χτες «Ηταν η πολιτική εκδοχή της συμβουλής “ό,τι φάμε, ό,τι πιούμε...” — και προφανώς σεμνύνομαι για τη συνέχεια...», δεν πιστεύω ότι ήθελε να πει ότι καμαρώνει για το «ό,τι αρπάξει ο κώλος μας». Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το λάθος το καταλαβαίνουμε εύκολα. Σε άλλες;



Έχω απόδειξη ότι ο Γιάννης Πρετεντέρης *δεν* μας διαβάζει. Να, χτες είχε ένα διασκεδαστικό κομμάτι, του είδους «Με έναν σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια» (όπου τα τρυγόνια είναι ο Ευάγγελος Αντώναρος και ο Θύμιος Λυμπερόπουλος — άσχετο αυτό με το γλωσσικό μας σχόλιο).

Γράφει λοιπόν εκεί ο Γ.Π.:
«Έτσι οι διεργασίες αναμένεται να συνεχιστούν και με άλλες χαρωπές περιπτώσεις συμμετεχόντων, τις οποίες *σεμνύνομαι* να κατονομάσω διότι εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία των απόρρητων ιατρικών δεδομένων.»

Φαίνεται λοιπόν και από τη δεύτερη αυτή χρήση ότι πιστεύει ότι το _σεμνύνομαι_ σημαίνει ντρέπομαι, αισχύνομαι.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2018)

Νομίζω κάποιοι μάθαν ή ακούσανε το «αποτροπαϊκός» κι άρχισαν να το χρησιμοποιούν ως λογιότερη εκδοχή των _αποτροπιαστικός _ή _αποτρόπαιος _— φυσικά δεν έχασε την ευκαιρία να την πατήσει και ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος (γράφει: «Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα αλλάξουν οι πληροφορίες, όμως η σχέση του μαθητή με το βιβλίο θα παραμείνει εξίσου αποτροπαϊκή»)· με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη, ωστόσο: Είναι τόσο στρυφνός ο τρόπος που γράφει, που κάλλιστα μπορεί να ισχυριστεί οτιδήποτε αν στριμωχθεί.


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2018)

Η σχέση του μαθητη με το βιβλίο δεν μπορεί να είναι αποτροπιαστική. Δεν είναι τόσο σίγουρο ότι την πάτησε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2018)

Εδώ ο μόνος τρόπος να βγάλω εγώ νόημα είναι ότι ο μαθητής θεωρεί αποτρόπαια τη σχέση του με το βιβλίο· με κανέναν τρόπο δεν μπόρεσα να καταλήξω σε επεξήγηση που να 'χει την κανονική σημασία του «αποτροπαϊκός» και να στέκει. Επειδή όμως πρόκειται για τον ΤΘ και τον τρόπο που γράφει, περιμένω να δω μήπως κάποιος έχει τρόπο επεξήγησης χωρίς παρανόηση για το «αποτροπαϊκός» απ' τον οποίο να βγαίνει νόημα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2018)

Το έχει το βιβλίο για φυλαχτό, δεν το ανοίγει ποτέ να το διαβάσει αλλά ελπίζει πως με τη βοήθειά του θα περάσει την τάξη. Αυτό θα έλεγε ο δικηγόρος του.

Το θέμα είναι ότι αν υπάρχει λάθος, είναι διπλό -αφού συνήθως μπερδεύουν τον αποτροπαϊκό με τον αποτροπιαστικό, όχι με τον αποτρόπαιο. Χώρια δηλαδή που ο μαθητής _απεχθάνεται _το βιβλίο -αυτό βασικά θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στη λογική του άρθρου.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2018)

Γι' αυτό κι εγώ εξαρχής έγραψα ότι ο τόσο στρυφνός τρόπος γραφής του ΤΘ μπορεί να χωρέσει οποιαδήποτε ερμηνεία, ακόμη και τις πιο τραβηγμένες. Ωστόσο προσωπικά δεν πείστηκα για ορθή χρήση στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, διότι δεν είδα κάτι στο κείμενό του που να χτίζει την αποτροπαϊκή λειτουργία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2018)

Θυμίζω ότι ΤΘ με _αποτροπαϊκά_ έχουμε και στο νήμα για τη λέξη:

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...evil-influence&p=131587&viewfull=1#post131587


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2019)

Αν μου έδιναν ένα ευρώ κάθε φορά που κάποιος γράφει "επίπονος" ενώ εννοεί "οδυνηρός", θα είχα γίνει πλούσια. Όταν βλέπω "επίπονος", κοιτάζω το αγγλικό και 99 φορές στις 100 η λέξη είναι "painful".

Αγαπητοί νεότεροι μεταφραστές, επίπονος σημαίνει αυτός που γίνεται με πολύ μεγάλο κόπο, που προκαλεί πολύ μεγάλη κούραση: Επίπονη εργασία / προσπάθεια. Επίπονες γυμναστικές ασκήσεις. Είναι μετάφραση του strenuous, arduous, laborious, και όχι του painful.

Ορίστε και οι δημοσιογραφούντες και συνεντευξιαζόμενοι:
Επίπονος οργασμός: τι φταίει;
Αλέξανδρος Μπουρδούμης: "Ο χωρισμός επίπονος αλλά η θέση της γυναίκας πιο ευάλωτη"
Ο τοκετός παραμένει επίπονος
Αλλά από αυτούς έχω μικρότερες απαιτήσεις, έως καθόλου δηλαδή.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2019)

Για το *ευάριθμος* το έχουμε πει το πρόβλημα ξανά και ξανά. Στα ΜΚΔ συζητήθηκε πρόσφατα και ο τίτλος της Εφημερίδας των Συντακτών: «Οργή για τους τιμητές του Μουσολίνι στο Μιλάνο». Ίσως στην πρώτη τριάδα των «καμένων» λέξεων πρέπει να βάλουμε το *σεμνύνομαι*. Με έστειλαν σήμερα να διαβάσω σε ΜΚΔ: 
«δε σεμνύνθηκαν, δε βούρκωσαν, δε χαμήλωσαν τα μάτια από ντροπή».

Είπαμε: *σεμνύνθηκαν* σημαίνει _καυχήθηκαν_ και όχι _αισχύνθηκαν_, _ντράπηκαν_.


----------



## Mindkaiser (May 20, 2019)

Ερώτηση προς τους σεβαστούς σχολιαστές: Θα μπορούσε να καταταγεί στις λέξεις που βάζουν τρικλοποδιές ο "πολλαπλός-η-ο"; Θυμάμαι τον εκθεσά μου στη δέσμη να διαρρηγνύει τα ιμάτιά του ότι η μοναδική σωστή χρήση του επιθέτου είναι για να καταδείξει ότι κάτι δεν είναι απλό, αλλά σύνθετο. Είχε μία στερεοτυπική φράση που έκανε λόγο για "πολλά και πολλαπλά οφέλη από...". 

Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια την κράταγα την λεπτή διαφορά στα κείμενά μου, αλλά έχω αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι ο τρελός που πηγαίνει ανάποδα στη Συγγρού.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2019)

Είχα γράψει το παρακάτω σε άλλο νήμα:



nickel said:


> Εκτός από τη χρησιμότητα που έχει το «πολλαπλός» όταν το χρησιμοποιούμε στον ενικό (π.χ. _πολλαπλή βοήθεια, πολλαπλή ηχώ, πολλαπλή επιτυχία_), στην ορολογία και υπό την επίδραση των αγγλικών ενδεχομένως τα «πολλαπλά» είναι πλέον πολλαπλά και αναπόφευκτα. Μετά τις _ερωτήσεις πολλαπλών επιλογών_ και τις _κάρτες πολλαπλών διαδρομών_ ή το _τρυπάνι πολλαπλών χρήσεων_, η χρήση του _πολλαπλός_ με τη σημασία του _πολυάριθμος_ για να μεταφράσει το _multiple_, είναι μέρος της ζωής μας. Όταν ο άλλος βλέπει «multiple temporal», θα μεταφράσει «πολλαπλών χρονικών». Άλλωστε, άλλο «χρώμα» έχουν τα _πολλαπλά τραύματα_ και άλλο ένα σκέτο _πολλά τραύματα_.




Δυστυχώς, το ΧΛΝΓ δεν επισημαίνει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _πολλαπλός_ στον ενικό και το _πολλαπλοί_ = πολλοί. Έχει τον ορισμό «που αποτελείται από πολλαπλά τμήματα ή επιτελεί πολλές λειτουργίες», που καλύπτει τα παραδείγματα _πολλαπλός ρόλος, πολλαπλή προστασία, πολλαπλή σημασία_.
Στα υπόλοιπα παραδείγματα, ωστόσο, στον πληθυντικό (_πολλαπλές ευκαιρίες / πολλαπλές προκλήσεις, πολλαπλά κριτήρια / πολλαπλά οφέλη | Καθαριστικά πολλαπλών χρήσεων | Πύραυλος πολλαπλών κεφαλών | Κάρτα πολλαπλών διαδρομών | Η ανθρώπινη επέμβαση έχει επιδράσει με πολλαπλούς τρόπους στο περιβάλλον | Μήνυμα με πολλαπλούς αποδέκτες_) το *πολλαπλοί* σημαίνει «πολλοί» ή, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, «πολλοί και διάφοροι».

Το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ είναι ίσως το πρώτο λεξικό που κάνει τη διάκριση. Προσθέτει δεύτερη σημασία:

2) (πληθ.) (καταχρ.)
Χρησιμοποιείται αντί του «πολλοί»
_δυνατότητα αποστολής ηλεκτρονικών μηνυμάτων σε πολλαπλούς αποδέκτες | ηλεκτρονικός ψεκασμός πολλαπλών σημείων | πολλαπλοί τρόποι πληρωμής _


----------



## Mindkaiser (May 21, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εμπεριστατωμένη (όπως πάντα) απάντηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2020)

Να βάλουμε στις λέξεις για τρικλοποδιές και τα τονικά παρώνυμα *επενδυτής */ *επενδύτης*. Γράφει η καθηγήτρια Βάσω Κιντή στον τοίχο της στο Facebook:

Μου ζήτησαν από το ΒΗΜΑ πριν μερικές μέρες να γράψω ένα κείμενο για το κατά πόσον είναι προοδευτική η αριστερά. Σ' αυτό το κείμενο που δημοσιεύεται αύριο Κυριακή, γράφω ότι παλαιότερα, απέναντι στην πρόοδο και στους προοδευτικούς δεν ήταν η αντίδραση και οι αντιδραστικοί, αλλά η συντήρηση και οι συντηρητικοί που έδιναν έμφαση, μεταξύ άλλων, "στη θαλπωρή του επενδύτη της συνήθειας απέναντι στον αμείλικτο γυμνό λόγο". Επειδή υποψιάστηκα ότι μπορεί να διορθώσουν τον επενδύτη σε επενδυτή, έγραψα στον δημοσιογράφο που μου ζήτησε το κείμενο για να επισημάνω ότι ο τόνος δεν είναι λάθος, εννοώ τον επενδύτη, το πανωφόρι. Κοιτάζω τώρα, έχει τυπωθεί ως "στη θαλπωρή του επενδυτή".




Χάθηκε και η αντίθεση ανάμεσα στον επενδύτη και το γυμνό. You can't win!



__ https://www.facebook.com/vakindi/posts/3873829232649729


----------



## anepipsogos (Nov 29, 2020)

Εμ, γράψε κι εσύ χριστιανή μου αποξαρχής κάτι σε "πατατούκα/καπότα" να αποφύγεις τα ζόρια!

ΥΓ: Χωρίς πλάκα, τώρα: εάν μου το έλεγαν δεν θα το πίστευα...


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2022)

Αν έφτιαχνα χωριστό νήμα θα το έλεγα "τα ταλέντα". Αυτό γιατί σήμερα είδα μια συζήτηση μεταξύ ελλήνων, στην ελληνική γλώσσα σε ΜΚΔ και αναφέρονταν στα ταλέντα, στο ότι το Τουίτερ δεν θα βρίσκει ταλέντα (ε, ας προσλάβει και κανέναν ατάλαντο), ότι θα του φύγουν τα ταλέντα κλπ. 
Ξέρω ότι οι αμερικανοί για να κανουν τους υπαλλήλους τους να αισθανθούν ευχάριστα που τους ξεζουμίζουν έχουν καθιερώσει τον ευφημισμό "talent" εκεί που θέλουν να πουν υπάλληλοι- και μη μου πει κανένας ότι δεν είναι σκέτα υπάλληλοι, γιατί αυτός που θα το πει απλά πεφτει στην ίδια λογική της κολακείας για να δουλευει ο υπάλληλος. 
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει καθιερωθεί και στα ελληνικά, πάντως εμένα μου λέει ότι οι συνομιλητές κάνουν φιγούρα. 
(και ναι, έχω πάει σε μπιζνες σκουλ, αυτό για να προλάβω αυτούς που θα μου πουν ότι δεν ξέρω τί λέω).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 9, 2022)

_And thus I became a talent. That’s what TV people call you if you go in front of the camera: a “talent.” They call you that right to your face. Only after a while you realize they don’t mean that you have any actual talent. In fact, it’s sort of an insult. In the TV business, “talent” means “not the camera, lighting, or sound people, all of whom will do exactly what they’re supposed to do every single time, but the bonehead with the pancake makeup who will make us all stay in the studio for two extra hours because he cannot remember that he is supposed to say ‘See you next time’ instead of ‘See you next week.’” It reminds me of the way people in the computer industry use the word “user,” which to them means “idiot.” 
- Dave Barry_


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> _That’s what TV people call you if you go in front of the camera: a “talent.”_


Βέβαια, για να πούμε και το γλωσσικό/μεταφραστικό (δλδ πέρα απ' το κωμικό), υπάρχει και το voice talent.


----------

